# 2010 National info, 39 starts



## Shayne Mehringer

Dog 39 Starts Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Rotate every 24 dogs
Rotate gunners every 20


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Test dog runs at 640am
First dog runs at 7am
Double with a retired gun and a blind, cock pheasants.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Scratches 5, 79


----------



## YardleyLabs

Good luck to all, and especially Gary Unger and Rough who have the "privilege" of running first.


----------



## Lenore

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Annette

Good luck to all but especially Patti with #33 Casey the only Golden running!


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to ALL that qualified...one heck of an accomplishment...Good Luck to all the participants,judges,and workers


----------



## tmt

Annette said:


> Good luck to all but especially Patti with #33 Casey the only Golden running!


What an accomplishment! Good luck Casey, Marie, & Patti Kiernan, and go Casey!

Tiffany


----------



## john fallon

Here is the link to the _official _information site

http://2010nrcreport.theretrievernew...r-13-2010.html

john


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Annette said:


> Good luck to all but especially Patti with #33 Casey the only Golden running!


He's our favorite  Go Casey!!!!! Marie, when are you going to start running that dog yourself!!!!!!
Diane and Houston


----------



## Annette

Diane I hope to run him in the Amateur in 2011. Remember I did run him in Derbies and Qualifyings.


----------



## Guest

Good Luck Marie,
what happened #5 Xinga


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Annette said:


> Diane I hope to run him in the Amateur in 2011. Remember I did run him in Derbies and Qualifyings.


 I remember!!!!!
Casey...go kick some butt!!!!!


----------



## Northern Skies

Cindy -
I understand Xinga came in heat and had to scratch. 

Lorraine


----------



## Annette

Yes Xinga came in heat. What a disappointment!


----------



## Troopers Mom

Marie, good luck with Casey. Wow! I didn't realize he was the only Golden running. What a tremendous feat. Is he also the youngest dog there? 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> Marie, good luck with Casey. Wow! I didn't realize he was the only Golden running. What a tremendous feat. Is he also the youngest dog there?
> 
> Arleen


That is pretty freaking awesome! Gus bus's littermate! Wish we could be there to watch. Good luck Marie!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

Go "Buster"! 
Dog #50: NAFC-FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker, LM: Owner: Pete & Kelly Hayes, Handler: Wayne Curtis

and congrats to all who are running...wish we could have been there to cheer you on in person!


----------



## Amy Avery

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Go "Buster"!
> Dog #50: NAFC-FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker, LM: Owner: Pete & Kelly Hayes, Handler: Wayne Curtis
> 
> and congrats to all who are running...wish we could have been there to cheer you on in person!


GO BUSTER...and Gary Unger with Rough and Sly!!!!


----------



## goldngirl

Diane Brunelle said:


> He's our favorite  Go Casey!!!!! Marie, when are you going to start running that dog yourself!!!!!!
> Diane and Houston


Best of Luck to Casey! 
 Only Golden running! 

Michelle & Dixie​


----------



## duke

I third the Buster cheer. GO BUSTER!!!


----------



## FOM

Just heard Tom V. had to pick up Tommie (85) From the sounds of it, she is limping pretty bad 

BTW trying to keep the summary list updated at the top....sorry for the late start, had to do my work out, do chores and cook breakfast....now we got football on, phone at my side....also a HUGE thank you for those sending me updates, you "guys" rock!


----------



## FOM

94 just handled...Alex W. with Alley


----------



## BonMallari

one of the dogs that qualified but not entered is Lil Chin Music..that's because its owner is also one of the National Judges - Chester Koeth, usually handled by Charlene (Charlie), has an Open win and and Amateur win, a very nice dog, had the pleasure of throwing birds for them this spring at Niland


----------



## HarryWilliams

Similar situation with Larry Calvert's dog Chance. So both of those dogs are already qualified for the 2011 National in Oakdale. HPW


----------



## Jay Dufour

Mark Smith and Mark Edwards sang a touching and great National Anthem to start the day....Very nice ya'll.


----------



## MikeBoley

FOM said:


> Just heard Tom V. had to pick up Tommie (85) From the sounds of it, she is limping pretty bad
> 
> BTW trying to keep the summary list updated at the top....sorry for the late start, had to do my work out, do chores and cook breakfast....now we got football on, phone at my side....also a HUGE thank you for those sending me updates, you "guys" rock!


Blog says Tommie completed test. Don't know if she can make all ten on her legs. Courageous ol gal.


----------



## FOM

MikeBoley said:


> Blog says Tommie completed test. Don't know if she can make all ten on her legs. Courageous ol gal.


Well direct from her owner, she was picked up. And from her trainer, too. Of course that is via my source at the National.

I do believe she is now officially retired.


----------



## Lenore

john fallon said:


> Here is the link to the _official _information site http://2010nrcreport.theretrievernew...r-13-2010.html
> john


That link isn't working for me. Is there another?


----------



## jeff t.

http://2010nrcreport.theretrievernews.com/

http://2010nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## MikeBoley

I am not a connected as you FOM but my sources onsite have confirmed you are correct. Tommie is now a couch dog.


----------



## Tim West

Unfortunately Tommy was qualified last year when owner Tom Vaughn was a judge. Rules say she is automatically qualified for the next year. Since she was ten when she was qualified, that extra year was pushing things just a bit. 

Congrats to Tom and Tommie and trainer Bill Shrader for a wonderful career. She is something special.


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to the 3rd: 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 75, 77, 78, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97

Dogs Dropped: 2, 44, 50, 74, 76, 85 (5 and 79 were scratches)


----------



## Amy Avery

FOM said:


> Callbacks to the 3rd: 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 75, 77, 78, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97
> 
> Dogs Dropped: 2, 44, 50, 74, 76, 85 (5 and 79 were scratches)


Does anyone know what happened to dog #50 Buster?

GO Rough & Sly!!!


----------



## FOM

Dog 94 is an official scratch  and on the way to the Vet.

Also to add to the description of the water blind, I've been told that "dogs are out of sight for over 30 seconds after entering the water"


----------



## Lance-CO

I did lost my tie breaker #76 but *Go to all my Picks*!!!:

9
15
21
32
48
57
68
71
73
82


Angelo


----------



## FOM

Lance-CO said:


> I did lost my tie breaker #76 but *Go to all my Picks*!!!:
> 
> 9
> 15
> 21
> 32
> 48
> 57
> 68
> 71
> 73
> 82
> 
> 
> Angelo


Well you jinxed dog #71 - he picked up


----------



## JeffLusk

I think it's a Gonia year!!! GOod luck Chip, Peaches, Shaq and tucker!!


----------



## Lance-CO

No no no, Please no "J" word . I'm just cheering for my picks.


----------



## rolando_cornelio

JeffLusk said:


> I think it's a Gonia year!!! GOod luck Chip, Peaches, Shaq and tucker!!



JIMMY HAS A SOILD GROUP THERE! IM ALSO CHEERING FOR THE BIG HOOT N HOLLER


----------



## Rick_C

Lance-CO said:


> No no no, Please no "J" word . I'm just cheering for my picks.


I hope so. Would really like to see Shaq get it!


----------



## TroyFeeken

What dog in the national this year has been a finalist more than any other in past years?


----------



## FOM

They are at about dog #1, it's taking about 8 minutes per dog and they do not expect to finish tonight - the guess is they will get to the mid-twenties before they call it.

Also heard they are not re-scenting the point....it is generating some discussion....


----------



## Lenore

FOM said:


> Dog 94 is an official scratch  and on the way to the Vet.


I hope they are ok. 

And this may seem silly but why the discussion on not rescenting the point? Is it because the scent will fade over night? Sorry for the questions just trying to figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Rosenblum

TroyFeeken said:


> What dog in the national this year has been a finalist more than any other in past years?


*Weezer* ( 2008 &2007) have been finalists twice. I could have missed someone ( or more, OMG); I was just glancin some data.


----------



## Doug Main

Lenore said:


> I hope they are ok.
> 
> And this may seem silly but why the discussion on not rescenting the point? Is it because the scent will fade over night? Sorry for the questions just trying to figure it out. Thanks!


There are 2 schools of thought in trying to be fair. 1 - re-scent the point after every so many dogs; 2 - you scent it for the 1st dogs and the latter dogs will have dragback to keep it scented.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Which handler has had the most finalist in history. I'd have to assume Farmer, but have no data to back it up.

SM


----------



## Howard N

Lenore said:


> I hope they are ok.
> 
> And this may seem silly but why the discussion on not re-scenting the point? Is it because the scent will fade over night? Sorry for the questions just trying to figure it out. Thanks!


I'm not there and I have absolutely 0 information on what is being said by gallery or judges.

But, if the point was scented for the first dogs it won't be the same test for the later dogs as the scent will tend to dissipate with time and wash away with the rain. 

I'm sure there is not any 100% fair way to re-scent a point so all the dogs get the same test. I think there should be a re-scenting regimen, but am unsure what would be the best for the conditions the judges are facing.


----------



## BonMallari

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Which handler has had the most finalist in history. I'd have to assume Farmer, but have no data to back it up.
> 
> SM


I think Danny Farmer but Tom Sorenson had 9 between 1973-78 including winning with NFC AFC Bairds Centerville Sam


----------



## Mark Rosenblum

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Which handler has had the most finalist in history. I'd have to assume Farmer, but have no data to back it up.
> 
> SM


Not so fast, Mr. Way Over The Top Texas Guy ( soon to be abbrviated WOTTTG).

I glanced at 2006 thru 2009 DannyFarmer's 6 , Bill Eckett 5 were the leaders. However, when Jerry Patopea _finished _ five in one year, it makes up a lotta ground. I'll come up with the year somehow ( or Bon will!)

Regards from my work station


----------



## EdA

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Jerry Patopea _finished _ five in one year, it makes up a lotta ground. I'll come up with the year somehow ( or Bon will!)
> 
> Regards from my work station


while my memory of that year grows dim I'm pretty sure that it was Ardmore Oklahoma 1992


----------



## BonMallari

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Not so fast, Mr. Way Over The Top Texas Guy ( soon to be abbrviated WOTTTG).
> 
> I glanced at 2006 thru 2009 DannyFarmer's 6 , Bill Eckett 5 were the leaders. However, when Jerry Patopea _finished _ five in one year, it makes up a lotta ground. I'll come up with the year somehow ( or Bon will!)
> 
> Regards from my work station





EdA said:


> while my memory of that year grows dim I'm pretty sure that it was Ardmore Oklahoma 1992


the two of you have much better data bases than I could ever hope to have...

My follow up question is what Amateur has the most Finalists in the National...

and secondly what OWNER has the most Finalists


trivia nerd regards


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> the two of you have much better data bases than I could ever hope to have...


Mark merely served and I returned serve

my database for 1992 was a hard earned one, it is indelibly imprinted on my memory, I only quit having nightmares a few years ago.....


----------



## Ted Shih

Doug Main said:


> There are 2 schools of thought in trying to be fair. 1 - re-scent the point after every so many dogs; 2 - you scent it for the 1st dogs and the latter dogs will have dragback to keep it scented.


I subscribe to theory 2. In addition, to the scent from wet bird dripping on the point, I also think that the scent from dogs travelling up and over the point more than make up for the lack of rescenting.


----------



## EdA

Ted Shih said:


> I subscribe to theory 2. In addition, to the scent from wet bird dripping on the point, I also think that the scent from dogs travelling up and over the point more than make up for the lack of rescenting.


It is all relative to the number of dogs, a weekend trial being different than a National in most cases.


----------



## FOM

Dog 25 was the last dog to run, they are calling it a night.


----------



## Todd Caswell

Iv'e got a "What if" question regarding the national. 


Just like todayThey start the waterblind today and don't finish, rain turns to slush night time temps dip and in the morning you have ICE on the little pond.

What are the judges options???


----------



## EdA

Todd Caswell said:


> Iv'e got a "What if" question regarding the national.
> 
> 
> Just like todayThey start the waterblind today and don't finish, rain turns to slush night time temps dip and in the morning you have ICE on the little pond.
> 
> What are the judges options???


run them, they could not waste a day and scrap the test which would leave insufficient time to complete the National. 

While that is a hypothetical the 1986 National Championship Stake in Weldon Springs, MO had a low temperature of 20 the morning of the 4th series water blind, the grounds committee had to use a boat to break the ice.


----------



## Todd Caswell

EdA said:


> run them, they could not waste a day and scrap the test which would leave insufficient time to complete the National.
> 
> While that is a hypothetical the 1986 National Championship Stake in Weldon Springs, MO had a low temperature of 20 the morning of the 4th series water blind, the grounds committee had to use a boat to break the ice.


That was my thought break ice and run them


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke

BWCA Labs Margo Penke said:


> Go "Buster"!
> Dog #50: NAFC-FC Fourleaf's Ice Breaker, LM: Owner: Pete & Kelly Hayes, Handler: Wayne Curtis
> 
> and congrats to all who are running...wish we could have been there to cheer you on in person!


Awww, "Buster" went out ~ but he will always be a champion in our books!
He had his 'Day in The Sun' and his owner is really looking forward to getting him home. We'll be cheering for him again at the 2011 National Amateur!
...but for now; I'm just gonna go snuggle one of Buster's four black 3 1/2 week old sons I have here. Just Cubby Bears!
Love, Love, Love them!


----------



## EdA

Ted Shih said:


> I subscribe to theory 2. In addition, to the scent from wet bird dripping on the point, I also think that the scent from dogs travelling up and over the point more than make up for the lack of rescenting.


Would your opinion be influenced by the bird used to scent, in this case pheasant feathers on the point and a pheasant retrieved?

What effect would overnight rain have on the scent from the previous day?


----------



## john fallon

EdA said:


> Would your opinion be influenced by the bird used to scent, in this case pheasant feathers on the point and a pheasant retrieved?
> 
> What effect would overnight rain have on the scent from the previous day?


That question's answer calls for _conjecture_ on his part, ......

john


----------



## Ted Shih

EdA said:


> Would your opinion be influenced by the bird used to scent, in this case pheasant feathers on the point and a pheasant retrieved?
> 
> What effect would overnight rain have on the scent from the previous day?


 They used Pheasants?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Just got word that 29 Piper spanked the water blind. Go girl dawg!

fp


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

I heard that the point, as well as the shoreline near the decoys were both scented with duck, while the bird retrieved was a pheasant.

Is that right?


----------



## Doug Main

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> I heard that the point, as well as the shoreline near the decoys were both scented with duck, while the bird retrieved was a pheasant.
> 
> Is that right?


If so, that would sure generate some discussion. 

If that's the case, it would sure tilt the balance in favor of re-scenting every few dogs IMO. Duck scent is way different than dragback pheasant scent.


----------



## FOM

> ... at 6:53 a.m. Unfortunately, after some difficulty in the scent on the freshly redone point, #26 picked up beyond it from the right up on the hill.


Does this mean 26 picked up? Not sure on the wording or context. My source ran yesterday so isn't down at the test site....


----------



## EdA

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> I heard that the point, as well as the shoreline near the decoys were both scented with duck, while the bird retrieved was a pheasant.
> 
> Is that right?


My source said pheasant scent which would make sense since there were plenty of them, although they could have sacrificed some ducks for scenting that seems wasteful.


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Does this mean 26 picked up? ...


That is certainly my interpretation.


----------



## Ted Shih

Doug Main said:


> If so, that would sure generate some discussion.
> 
> If that's the case, it would sure tilt the balance in favor of re-scenting every few dogs IMO. Duck scent is way different than dragback pheasant scent.


Why would it change your opinion?


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> That is certainly my interpretation.


Mine too, but didn't want to list as a PU without some form of confirmation....it is early and I'm tired from my workout, so my brain isn't firing on all 4 cylinders yet....need coffee.

FOM


----------



## Doug Main

Ted Shih said:


> Why would it change your opinion?


I though I said why, because pheasant scent is way different than duck scent.

If pheasant was used which I believe was more likely the case, then I am in favor of just letting the dragback keep it scented. I know from personal experience running after about 80 dogs in the national am just what a significant factor dragback with a hen pheasant is on a water blind. ;-)

Yes, I know dragback is not the same as a plucked bird. However, IMHO driving though duck scent to find a planted pheasant is significantly different than driving through only pheasant scent and dragback to find a pheasant. Enough so that it tilts the balance in favor of re-scenting, for me.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Will this be the first big cut? 15-20 dogs??? Sounds, second hand of course, that there is some iffy work??? Is it to early to cut that big? Those with National exp. interested in hearing from you???

Inquiring Minds Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Ted Shih

I think dragback is more influential than bird scent on the point, so I would probably not re-scent - regardless of bird type


----------



## EdA

That would be a rather large cut after only one marking test, expect some poor jobs to be back


----------



## zipmarc

Too early in the series for a big cut - that comes a few series later. The total entries are relatively low/manageable (compare to other years), even with the loss of a little time due to the rain, there is no need to rush through this.


----------



## FOM

Looks like they are close to being done - blog says dog 59....so....


----------



## FOM

Vickie you are the best! Sorry you are experiencing connectivity issues - I think RFTNs should get you a cell phone repeater antenna, I just bought one for my truck and boy does it help and they aren't overly expensive if you get them via eBay. 

Also thanks to Jerry and Jane!



The Blog said:


> So, I'll work on some posting first. Then photos if possible. I promise I won't sleep tonight--I'll pull an all-niter, so that all the other photos can be uploaded as well.
> 
> Thus, you are brought up to date.
> 
> Thanks again so much to Jerry (computer) and Jane (air card)...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

5 dogs left to run the water blind. Backseat judging indicates that 30+ dogs have "failed" the water blind. Regardless, they will likely carry some pretty sloppy work.

The rumor is that the 4th will be a land/water triple with an out of order flyer.

SM


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to the 4th: 1, 3, 6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 41, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60, 61, 62, 64, 66, 68, 69, 72, 75, 77, 78, 82, 83, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 95, 96, 97

Dogs Dropped: 4, 8, 10, 14, 20, 26, 28,30, 33, 37, 40, 42, 43, 55, 59, 63, 65, 67, 70, 71, 73, 80,81, 84, 93 - total 25

63 dogs going to the 4th.


----------



## EdA

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Will this be the first big cut? 15-20 dogs??? Sounds, second hand of course, that there is some iffy work??? Is it to early to cut that big? Those with National exp. interested in hearing from you???
> *


Dogs Dropped: 4, 8, 10, 14, 20, 26, 28,30, 33, 37, 40, 42, 43, 55, 59, 63, 65, 67, 70, 71, 73, 80,81, 84, 93 - total 25

well that demonstrates how little I know.....


----------



## Ted Shih

Big cut for so early on a blind


----------



## FOM

4th series is a triple across a stock pond. 1st bird down is a hen pheasant flier, 2nd is thrown straight across the pond and retires, last bird down cuts the corner. Thrown around the horn left to right. Both test dogs handled.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

It appears they only dropped dogs that did not get in the water between the point and the bird. I'm sure that is a larger cut than they wanted to make, as Ed pointed out, but how could they justify carrying an outright failure? The general feeling is that they were generous on their callbacks. Good for them. Don't let up now!

The 3rd series water blind was actually supposed to be their 7th series water blind, but they had to change it due to the rain.

SM


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> but how could they justify carrying an outright failure?


it is not without precedent, remember nationals are historically judged differently than weekend field trials

the risk for the judges is that they have only had one marking test (a land double) yet they have lost almost 1/3 of the field, will they carry double handles later on or will they maintain their high standards throughout the trial, we shall see


----------



## Ted Shih

Shayne Mehringer said:


> but how could they justify carrying an outright failure?


Maybe they didn't like their test


----------



## Aaron Homburg

EdA said:


> it is not without precedent, remember nationals are historically judged differently than weekend field trials
> 
> the risk for the judges is that they have only had one marking test (a land double) yet they have lost almost 1/3 of the field, will they carry double handles later on or will they maintain their high standards throughout the trial, we shall see


*Anyone else hear the sound you hear on Law and Order when the switch scenes?????

Jack McCoy Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## john fallon

EdA said:


> Dogs Dropped: 4, 8, 10, 14, 20, 26, 28,30, 33, 37, 40, 42, 43, 55, 59, 63, 65, 67, 70, 71, 73, 80,81, 84, 93 - total 25
> 
> well that demonstrates how little I know.....


AMEN !

john


----------



## Troopers Mom

Shayne, now that we have had a significant reduction in the dogs running, would it be possible to update the Pick Em to see where we all stand at this point? I know I lost 3 dogs from my picks on this round. Thanks (pretty please) ;-)

Arleen


----------



## EdA

Certainly time management is less of an issue today with the number down but thus far every test has been split as will 4. Since 5 will probably be a land blind they might get back on track tomorrow if the can finish 4 and 5. 

Then they begin Thursday morning with around 50 dogs and 3 days to do 4 sets of marks and one more water blind. Hopefully they have endured all the weather problems that they will have.


----------



## FOM

Not starting off good - first dog handled.


----------



## FOM

Make that two out of the first 4......


----------



## FOM

Lost 92 (Yoda) and 95 (Phanny)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Pick Em is updated!

SM


----------



## Troopers Mom

Thank you, Shayne


----------



## Zman1001

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Pick Em is updated!
> 
> SM


Except that Dog 50 is still listed as being in it. He went out before third series. 

How do I know. I picked him........


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Zman1001 said:


> Except that Dog 50 is still listed as being in it. He went out before third series.
> 
> How do I know. I picked him........


Corrected! Thanks!

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

92 picked up
87, 90, 95 have handled

#18 is running now.

SM


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 92 picked up
> 87, 90, 95 have handled
> 
> #18 is running now.
> 
> SM


95 turned into a pick up according to the blog and my source


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 92 picked up
> 87, 90, 95 have handled
> 
> #18 is running now.
> 
> SM


why don't you just go to the bar, your information is dated and inaccurate


----------



## FOM

Willie with his 2nd handle....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

EdA said:


> why don't you just go to the bar, your information is dated and inaccurate


FML.........


----------



## Ken Guthrie

EdA said:


> it is not without precedent, remember nationals are historically judged differently than weekend field trials
> 
> the risk for the judges is that they have only had one marking test (a land double) yet they have lost almost 1/3 of the field, will they carry double handles later on or will they maintain their high standards throughout the trial, we shall see


I remember an online discussion we had some time ago in regards to a weekend trial. I think it was about a test in which the judges elected to drop a large portion of the dogs prior to them testing marking ability.

I was of the opinion it was not fair to drop a dog during a weekend trial prior to testing marking ability since the rules say it's primary. I believe your stance was it's all relative and dogs simply failed a blind regardless if it was in the first series or last.

Has your stance changed in regards to the same situation during a National?


----------



## FOM

Dog 31 handled and is the last dog for the night....dog 32 starts in the morning....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> Dog 31 handled and is the last dog for the night....dog 32 starts in the morning....


Thanks Lainee... see you at the bar.

SM


----------



## EdA

Ken Guthrie said:


> Has your stance changed in regards to the same situation during a National?


You should read what I posted with an open mind rather than trying to challenge something from the past which was not relevant to this topic.

Weekend field trials and Nationals have little in common, the quality of dogs is different and the way they are judged is different.

Nationals are much different than weekend trials, lots of people, tents, an announcer with a sound system, multiple holding blinds, a structured environment, 10 series, tense handlers, the dogs know the difference, they know this isn't an ordinary 2 to 2 1/2 day event with 4 series., if the winner is a spectacular marker he can survive with average to above average blinds.

The National Champion should excel at marking and be a reliable team player on blinds, but in a field trial of 10 series to overweight blinds early is risky for the judges, this is and was my only point.

Dogs at this level generally do not fall apart on blinds, generally they fall apart on marks after 3-4 series of marks with one or more fliers.

To give you a sports analogy (that you should understand ;-)) the National is not a twi-night double header in Pittsburgh or Kansas City, it is the 3rd game of the World Series in Yankee Stadium......

Those of us who sit home and critique what is happening should always understand the pressures of those who are there and making the decisions, coaching from the sidelines is really easy.......

Now go duck hunting....


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> FML.........


I'm not in the "in group" so the acronym, while meaningful for you is meaningless for me!


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> I'm not in the "in group" so the acronym, while meaningful for you is meaningless for me!


You weren't the only one: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fml


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Well now ya know.

SM


----------



## Guest

FOM said:


> You weren't the only one: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fml


Thanks Lainee. I didn't know either. 

Trying to stay hip but every year it gets tougher regards,

Melanie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Melanie Foster said:


> Thanks Lainee. I didn't know either.
> 
> Trying to stay hip but every year it gets tougher regards,
> 
> Melanie


You should have text me and asked.... you know i like talkin dirty to you!

SM


----------



## Guest

Shayne Mehringer said:


> You should have text me and asked.... you know i like talkin dirty to you!
> 
> SM


OMG someone put a leash on him! He's gone for months and now in one night he is back in full force! God help us...


----------



## Ken Guthrie

EdA said:


> You should read what I posted with an open mind rather than trying to challenge something from the past which was not relevant to this topic.
> 
> Weekend field trials and Nationals have little in common, the quality of dogs is different and the way they are judged is different.
> 
> Nationals are much different than weekend trials, lots of people, tents, an announcer with a sound system, multiple holding blinds, a structured environment, 10 series, tense handlers, the dogs know the difference, they know this isn't an ordinary 2 to 2 1/2 day event with 4 series., if the winner is a spectacular marker he can survive with average to above average blinds.
> 
> The National Champion should excel at marking and be a reliable team player on blinds, but in a field trial of 10 series to overweight blinds early is risky for
> the judges, this is and was my only point.
> 
> Dogs at this level generally do not fall apart on blinds, generally they fall apart on marks after 3-4 series of marks with one or more fliers.
> 
> To give you a sports analogy (that you should understand ;-)) the National is not a twi-night double header in Pittsburgh or Kansas City, it is the 3rd game of the World Series in Yankee Stadium......
> 
> Those of us who sit home and critique what is happening should always understand the pressures of those who are there and making the decisions, coaching from the sidelines is really easy.......
> 
> Now go duck hunting....


Dang!

Here I was trying to be diplomatic and sensitive in my post. (I know, that isn't the norm) and I get a head butt in return. 

As someone who has never had any stakes at a National, I am lucky enough to attended several as a spectator. 

Your baseball analogy is how I would explained it. Well done. 

But to the contrary, I do understand (often but not always), more than just what relates to sports. 

For example, you talk about the pressures of a National. The environment for all involved gets more tense as the week progresses. Versus the wham bam thank you mam weekend contest. 

You see, like in sports, a great player/handler/judge/umpire has the ability to keep everything in perspective regardless of the moment. It's just another mark, another blind, another pitch, another at bat. 

Pressures are only self inflicted. 

So stop worrying about 1986. Start dreaming about the 2011 National. Get your game face on. I hear your truck compares to the Texas Rangers. Drop a claw on em'. Throw some antlers up. 

But remember...

Dat just how baseball go sometime regards,


----------



## FOM

In case you missed it, Vickie posted pictures on the blog from yesterday.


----------



## 2tall

On the summary it says that both Juice and Jazz start the 4th. Which one did, and what am I not getting? (The FML was just too advanced for me)


----------



## Ted Shih

Ken Guthrie said:


> You see, like in sports, a great player/handler/judge/umpire has the ability to keep everything in perspective regardless of the moment. It's just another mark, another blind, another pitch, another at bat.
> 
> Pressures are only self inflicted.



Yes, and how many players fold under the pressure at a Super Bowl or World Series?

And how many come through in the clutch

There are only a handful that can cope with the pressure and perform

It's easy to talk the talk
Hard to walk the walk


----------



## FOM

Carol,

The 4th was a split test so Jazz started the 4th series, Juice started back up the 4th today.


----------



## 2tall

Ok, got it and thanks. I have just been taking a peek every once in a while so have not read everything carefully! (I have an excuse, I have been out working my dog a lot)


----------



## zipmarc

Ted Shih said:


> Yes, and how many players fold under the pressure at a Super Bowl or World Series?
> 
> And how many come through in the clutch
> 
> There are only a handful that can cope with the pressure and perform
> 
> It's easy to talk the talk
> Hard to walk the walk



Well, like basball the FT game is a Zen game. The pressure on the human may rub off on the dog on the team, but I doubt, to the dog, the pressure of competition means diddly. The pressure from the work, itself, yes.


----------



## Ted Shih

zipmarc said:


> Well, like basball the FT game is a Zen game. The pressure on the human may rub off on the dog on the team, but I doubt, to the dog, the pressure of competition means diddly. The pressure from the work, itself, yes.


 In response, I would say:

1) The dogs feel the anxiety - or calm - of their handlers
2) If a weekend FT is different than training, then a National is way different than a weekend FT
3) How the handler deals with the pressure, and how the dog deals with its handler and the excitement of big crowds, lots of waiting, and lots and lots of flyers, makes or breaks the team


----------



## zipmarc

zipmarc said:


> Well, like basball the FT game is a Zen game. The pressure on the human may rub off on the dog on the team, but I doubt, to the dog, the pressure of competition means diddly. The pressure from the work, itself, yes.





Ted Shih said:


> In response, I would say:
> 
> 1) The dogs feel the anxiety - or calm - of their handlers
> 2) If a weekend FT is different than training, then a National is way different than a weekend FT
> 3) How the handler deals with the pressure, and how the dog deals with its handler and the excitement of big crowds, lots of waiting, and lots and lots of flyers, makes or breaks the team.



Thank you Ted for clarifying my conceptual statement.

Certainly, the work environment of training vs. regular weekend trial vs. National is vastly different, and even the most experienced National running dog will feel the pressure of the difference.

While the dog does not care if it wins the National or not, the handler's feeling about it will trickle down and influence the dog's behavior, no matter how cleverly the handler attempts to mask it.


----------



## FOM

The 4th is done....now we wait for callbacks...


----------



## Joe Kuczynski

Having been a bird steward at both the 2008 AM and the 2009 OPEN I had the opportunity to watch from very close to the line. The striking difference was the composure of the amatuer vs the pro.

At the AM I watched many dogs and handlers blowing up in the last 3 or 4 series. Dogs higher than they were earlier and handlers settling for less control, not taking the time to set the dogs up properly before calling for the birds and when setting up for the next bird, rushing and any number of handling errors. Handlers who knew better.

Watching the top pros at the OPEN was like watching a handlers clinic. They insisted on better compliance from the dogs and generally got it. They did it firmly but calmly and that transfered to the dogs. The best example was Danny Farmer getting no-birds for all 7 of his dogs 3 had 2 no-birds and 1 had 3!! It was a land quad on a windy day with 2 flier pheasants and over 28 no-birds. As furious as he was leaving the line time after time he regained his composure and got 5 of them through it! Not that pros didn't make mistakes. I saw 2 top pros try unusual bird selection intentionally and lost their dogs, but those were tactical mistakes as opposed to handling errors.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> The 4th is done....now we wait for callbacks...


Are you staying up to speed on the handles?

Cell service has been spotty. I did talk to Didier earlier and he said Stella did a nice job on the fourth but then i lost connection before i could get any other info.

SM


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to the 5th: 1, 6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 35, 36, 38, 39, 45, 46, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60, 61, 62, 64, 66, 68, 69, 72, 75, 77, 78, 82, 83, 86, 88, 89, 90, 91, 96, 97

Dogs Dropped: 3, 21, 31, 34, 41, 48, 87, 92, 95 - total 9


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Are you staying up to speed on the handles?
> 
> Cell service has been spotty. I did talk to Didier earlier and he said Stella did a nice job on the fourth but then i lost connection before i could get any other info.
> 
> SM


Yes I am, as best I can. No one handled this morning, but there were some hunts....


----------



## FOM

What time do they normally break for the Worker's Party?


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> What time do they normally break for the Worker's Party?


it's probably too dark to run much after 5:00 which is plenty early enough for everyone to go partying


----------



## EdA

Handlers are to signal for the dry pop and then run the blind, what happens if a handler forgets to signal for the dry pop?


----------



## Aaron Homburg

EdA said:


> Handlers are to signal for the dry pop and then run the blind, what happens if a handler forgets to signal for the dry pop?


*Saw it happen this summer..........guy forgets to signal for dry pop.....says back.......then judges ask him to pick up his dog......done deal........at the National don't know.....?????

Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## EdA

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Saw it happen this summer..........guy forgets to signal for dry pop.....says back.......then judges ask him to pick up his dog......done deal........at the National don't know.....?????
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Aaron*


Should the fact that it occurs at a National make any difference? Without the dry pop it is a different blind than the one the others ran (whether or not the dry pop was effective).

This from Vickie's Blog

... When the handler and dog come to the line, the handler signals for the dry pop. Once the dry pop is heard, the handler is on his own to run the blind.


----------



## HarryWilliams

I'd want to see the written instructions. HPW


----------



## EdA

Jim Harvey said:


> I just heard that exact thing happened and he was dropped. I am not sure of number.
> 
> Thls is unofficial, but I believe it to be true.


your info is more complete than mine, I just heard the judges had a "lengthy discussion"


----------



## Jim Harvey

EdA said:


> Handlers are to signal for the dry pop and then run the blind, what happens if a handler forgets to signal for the dry pop?


I just heard that exact thing happen. I heard that the handler was dropped. ?

This is unofficial,,....

Note: I see nothing about this on Vickie's BLOG, so I am question if anyone was dropped at all.

She doesn't miss much of anything.


----------



## Jim Harvey

EDA, you could be right and probably are.

I just heard it second hand.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Joe Kuczynski said:


> Having been a bird steward at both the 2008 AM and the 2009 OPEN I had the opportunity to watch from very close to the line. The striking difference was the composure of the amatuer vs the pro.
> 
> At the AM I watched many dogs and handlers blowing up in the last 3 or 4 series. Dogs higher than they were earlier and handlers settling for less control, not taking the time to set the dogs up properly before calling for the birds and when setting up for the next bird, rushing and any number of handling errors. Handlers who knew better.
> 
> Watching the top pros at the OPEN was like watching a handlers clinic. They insisted on better compliance from the dogs and generally got it. They did it firmly but calmly and that transfered to the dogs. The best example was Danny Farmer getting no-birds for all 7 of his dogs 3 had 2 no-birds and 1 had 3!! It was a land quad on a windy day with 2 flier pheasants and over 28 no-birds. As furious as he was leaving the line time after time he regained his composure and got 5 of them through it! Not that pros didn't make mistakes. I saw 2 top pros try unusual bird selection intentionally and lost their dogs, but those were tactical mistakes as opposed to handling errors.


Keen observation and something to ponder as I try to improve my handling skills.

Thanks, 

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## EdA

Jim Harvey said:


> I just heard it second hand.


me too except it was from someone who is there...


----------



## HarryWilliams

> me too except it was from someone who is there...


Would they take a picture of the written instructions? Please don't tell me there weren't any. HPW


----------



## FOM

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Saw it happen this summer..........guy forgets to signal for dry pop.....says back.......then judges ask him to pick up his dog......done deal........at the National don't know.....?????
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Aaron*


It happened to me and my co-judge in an O/H Qual with only 11 entries.

We did not tell the handler to pick up his dog, but rather waited until we were done running dogs on that series to discuss what happened.

After a very long discussion, we decided that it was a "moderate" fault and felt that since this was a minor stake, an O/H with very low numbers and the dog's work was very good overall, that we would not drop the dog. However in the end it did greatly effect his placement (RJ).

The handler was surprised to be called back and he learned a valuable lesson without being kicked to the curb. He knew he caught a break because it was a small qual. I feel we did the right thing.

As far as Nationals go - wouldn't have a clue...

FOM


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Aaron,

Was there this summer when it happened. In fact it was the dog in front of me. I do not believe the instructions were not posted in the holding blind either. I do believe the handler had just came over from the Amatuer and yes he was asked to pick up his dog and dropped. But I do believe he had been told but just was concentrating so hard on the blind he was about to run he forgot. 

LT


----------



## HarryWilliams

The blog said "... After the Judges held a short private conference " and implied it was after the 2nd dog had ran and before the 3rd dog had. HPW


----------



## EdA

HarryWilliams said:


> Would they take a picture of the written instructions? Please don't tell me there weren't any. HPW


I'm not sure how relevant that the instructions be given in writing, having run many blinds with dry pops and poison birds I always ask "will I be given a number?"

summer 2009 in the amateur I forgot to call for the dry pop on the water blind, judges said sorry, you had a nice blind......


----------



## Gene

I was at the trial and saw the blind. Several of us commented at the time that they didn't fire the shot. Dog ran the blind and did what I think would be acceptable work. I could be mistaken but I think it was dog 16. The judges did have a good discussion on this but I don't know the outcome. Surely they had prepared what to do if this happened before it did. It looked like a pretty tough land blind. Lost sight of the dog at about 2/3 of the distance to the blind when the dog goes over and down a hill. Nerve racking few seconds on a slower running dog. You just hope it shows up close to on line. I only watched about 4 dogs run and had to leave so I don't know if everyone would lose sight of the dog or not. Maybe those few were off line?? 

So far many more dogs lost on the blinds than on the marking series. I would expect a pretty tough marking series coming soon. The weather has greatly improved.

Gene


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Lonny Taylor said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Was there this summer when it happened. In fact it was the dog in front of me. I do not believe the instructions were not posted in the holding blind either. I do believe the handler had just came over from the Amatuer and yes he was asked to pick up his dog and dropped. But I do believe he had been told but just was concentrating so hard on the blind he was about to run he forgot.
> 
> LT


*Calling for the dry pop was the last thing on my mind.....I was planning my course to run to the top of the hill!!! Good thing I am fast and very agile and mobile!!!!

Fleet afoot regards,

Aaron*


----------



## zipmarc

Hey, Lainee, thanks for the great job in keeping us glued to this boob tube here for the instant blow by blow! And on Facebook, too. For sure you've got it covered!


----------



## zipmarc

And ditto for Shayne. You both are the greatest.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

zipmarc said:


> Hey, Lainee, thanks for the great job in keeping us glued to this boob tube here for the instant blow by blow! And on Facebook, too. For sure you've got it covered!


Amen Mimi! Keeping all that info straight is not easy and Lainee works super hard to keep us all updated.

This year i want to give her a gift certificate http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62826

Maybe for the next national we should charge $5 for the EE Pick Em and just send Lainee there as an onsite/real-time reporter!

SM


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Maybe for the next national we should charge $5 for the EE Pick Em and just send Lainee there as an onsite/real-time reporter!
> 
> SM


I want to be there as a handler! But I say that every year....it is tougher than it looks to qualify....there are some pretty awesome dogs at the National!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marley just ran a good blind per The National Blog. Go Tia & Marley.


----------



## EdA

zipmarc said:


> And ditto for Shayne. the greatest.


We're sure he's great at something we just haven't discovered what it is yet..


----------



## FOM

Now we wait for callbacks....wonder if they will wait until the Workers Party to give them out or not?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> I want to be there as a handler! But I say that every year....it is tougher than it looks to qualify....there are some pretty awesome dogs at the National!


I'd rather you be there as a handler as well! But if it doesn't look like that is going to happen... let's get together and work something out.

SM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

FOM said:


> Now we wait for callbacks....wonder if they will wait until the Workers Party to give them out or not?


Hopefully before. I'd like to know before work tonight.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

EdA said:


> We're sure he's great at something we just haven't discovered what it is yet..


I thought we already established that I am great at thinking I am great...

SM


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Now we wait for callbacks....wonder if they will wait until the Workers Party to give them out or not?


doubtful they would wait, not everyone goes to the Worker's Party


----------



## Wade Thurman

You had a dry pop in a O/H Qual with only 11 entries? WOW




FOM said:


> It happened to me and my co-judge in an O/H Qual with only 11 entries.
> 
> We did not tell the handler to pick up his dog, but rather waited until we were done running dogs on that series to discuss what happened.
> 
> After a very long discussion, we decided that it was a "moderate" fault and felt that since this was a minor stake, an O/H with very low numbers and the dog's work was very good overall, that we would not drop the dog. However in the end it did greatly effect his placement (RJ).
> 
> The handler was surprised to be called back and he learned a valuable lesson without being kicked to the curb. He knew he caught a break because it was a small qual. I feel we did the right thing.
> 
> As far as Nationals go - wouldn't have a clue...
> 
> FOM


----------



## FOM

Wade said:


> You had a dry pop in a O/H Qual with only 11 entries? WOW


Yes, you didn't see the lack of water we had to work with....we had to have some suction to try and pull dogs off line. The test was very fair and every dog did the series except one I do believe.

I should add, it was a water blind, once the dogs hit the water, they could not see the gunner as the banks were high enough and the dogs were low enough and the gunner was sat far enough back from the shore. We did not have your basic over the point blind available unless of course we wanted the dogs to be out of site for way too long after going over the point where there was way more suction to get lost in. Given what we had to work with, it was the right blind for us. And we judged accordingly, I wasn't worried if a dog sucked to the dry pop station, I wanted to see the handler and dog work together to get back on line.


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'd rather you be there as a handler as well! But if it doesn't look like that is going to happen... let's get together and work something out.
> 
> SM


I'm game...


----------



## lablover

I wish there were more pics of dogs & handlers. Surely thats possible... isn't it? 
I sure do miss the short video's we used to get.


----------



## KNorman

FOM said:


> I'm game...


Oh my!!!!  Careful Lainee!


----------



## zipmarc

lablover said:


> I wish there were more pics of dogs & handlers. Surely thats possible... isn't it?
> I sure do miss the short video's we used to get.


Check out Vickie's blog. There are some there.


----------



## FOM

Just posted on The Report:



> Molly's photographs, both action shots and portraits are now also available for viewing on her website...You can check it out--the actual link to the 2010 Open is http://mcs-photography.com/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=4183


----------



## lablover

zipmarc said:


> Check out Vickie's blog. There are some there.


I posted that AFTER looking at the blog.


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to the 6th: 1, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 36, 39, 45, 46, 47, 49, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60, 61, 62, 64, 66, 69, 72, 75, 77, 78, 82, 83, 86, 88, 89, 90, 91, 96, 97

Dogs Dropped: 9, 17, 35, 38, 53, 68 - total 6


----------



## zipmarc

lablover said:


> I posted that AFTER looking at the blog.


Well the link to the photo gallery at MCS Photography that was posted just above should keep you entertained for a little while...?


----------



## zipmarc

FOM said:


> Callbacks to the 6th: 1, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 36, 39, 45, 46, 47, 49, 51, 52, 54, 56, 57, 58, 60, 61, 62, 64, 66, 69, 72, 75, 77, 78, 82, 83, 86, 88, 89, 90, 91, 96, 97
> 
> Dogs Dropped: 9, 17, 35, 38, 53, 68 - total 6


First they dropped 25, then 9, now 6. Tests getting easier?


----------



## BonMallari

No repeat this year, the defending champion NFC Mioaks Fabulous Flipper was among the dogs dropped after the 5th..Jack Vollstedt dropped with Rex but still in the mix with Angel...D.Rorem still in it with # 61 Rosa


----------



## HarryWilliams

Granddaddy's leading the pack by a length but his tie breaker is lost. Long ways to go. From the cheap seats regards, HPW

In case you are asking yourself just what the heck......D. Diddier is leading the pick 'em


----------



## EdA

The dog in question whose handler did not call for or get the dry pop is back..


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> The dog in question whose handler did not call for or get the dry pop is back..


Ouch.

......


----------



## Chad Baker

I was told by one of first 3 running that a announcement about the dry POP was made while the first three were getting their dogs after test dog. I think the judges made sure everyone was clear after that.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

EdA said:


> The dog in question whose handler did not call for or get the dry pop is back..


Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest

Chad Baker said:


> I was told by one of first 3 running that a announcement about the dry POP was made while the first three were getting their dogs after test dog. I think the judges made sure everyone was clear after that.


Thanks for clearing that up Chad. That makes more sense.


----------



## scott spalding

Did both test dogs have a dry pop?
________
Halfbaked


----------



## HarryWilliams

HarryWilliams said:


> I'd want to see the written instructions. HPW


Written down, in the last holding blind leads to absolute for all. Or at least a means to prevent confusion or mis-understanding. Or in terms that equate to - fairness. Hindsight/back seat driving regards, HPW


----------



## Gene

Yes both test dogs had a dry pop. I don't know if the first three handlers were present for the test dogs or not. Based on the reasoning Chad mentioned I would say the handlers did miss test dog. During the judges meeting about the blind it sure seemed like an instant replay challenge of a football game. But, it was obvious during test dogs that the handler called for shot. This was the second dog to run and the first handler did call for the shot. I'm sure the right thing was done based on the circumstances. I bet all of the rest of the handlers sure remembered to call for the shot. 
Bad situation to have to deal with. The dog did run a nice blind. 

Through five series the dogs have picked up 5 marks and run 3 blinds. Nice to see a big marking test for the next series. 

Gene


----------



## north of 7

Is it normal in a Nat. to use that many phesants?
JB


----------



## jeff t.

north of 7 said:


> Is it normal in a Nat. to use that many phesants?
> JB


Affirmative


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Looks like the test is getting answers early.


----------



## FOM

Two handles so far: 58 (Louie) and 60 (Cash)


----------



## jtfreeman

What does it take to qualify for Nationals?


----------



## FOM

62 Handles (Blue)


----------



## Aaron Homburg

jtfreeman said:


> What does it take to qualify for Nationals?





*7 Open points. 5 of which must come from a win. All points must be since the last National was held.

Aaron*


----------



## jtfreeman

Aaron Homburg said:


> *7 Open points. 5 of which must come from a win. All points must be since the last National was held.
> 
> Aaron*


Do you only get points for a 1st, 2nd, 3rd?


----------



## Aaron Homburg

jtfreeman said:


> Do you only get points for a 1st, 2nd, 3rd?


*1-5 2-2 3-1 4-.5 RJ-Coke and a smile

Aaron*


----------



## jtfreeman

Aaron Homburg said:


> *1-5 2-2 3-1 4-.5 RJ-Coke and a smile
> 
> Aaron*


Thanks Aaron. I learn something new every day.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Melanie Foster said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Chad. That makes more sense.


Regardless of whether there was handler confusion or not, every other dog ran a different test. What if it was a thrown poison bird on a water blind, would that matter? it's technically the same thing.

If the judges felt responsible for the mishap and did not want to drop the dog, the ONLY solution is to scrap the test.

SM


----------



## BonMallari

jtfreeman said:


> What does it take to qualify for Nationals?





Aaron Homburg said:


> *7 Open points. 5 of which must come from a win. All points must be since the last National was held.
> 
> Aaron*


the current year's National Amateur champion is also an automatic qualifier and I think the current year's Canadian National Open champion is also granted an automatic entry, not sure if the current Canadian Amateur champion is also given exempt status...the defending National Champion is also an automatic qualifier


----------



## FOM

BonMallari said:


> the current year's National Amateur champion is also an automatic qualifier and I think the current year's Canadian National Open champion is also granted an automatic entry, not sure if the current Canadian Amateur champion is also given exempt status...the defending National Champion is also an automatic qualifier


But for some reason the majority of us don't need to "worry" about qualifying in that manner.....oh to have that "problem"


----------



## FOM

First pick up - 64 (Quick)


----------



## FOM

82 handle (Arson) - scratch that, ended up being a PU 

FOM


----------



## BonMallari

just heard from Lanse, dog # 61 , Rosa had "4 beautiful birds and nailed all of them " 

He has decided to head to Vicksburg and watch whatever trial is left because the suspense is "turning his stomach into knots" and causing him and the Mrs some sleepless nights....drive safe pal...we are pulling for ya


----------



## Warren Flynt

are there more no birds at this national than usual?


----------



## FOM

96 (Chip) is a pick up


----------



## FOM

83 (Mercy) turned into a pick up


----------



## FOM

97 (Tupper) picked up - i sure wouldn't want to have to run right now


----------



## Lance-CO

OMG, they are dropping like flies!!!!


----------



## FOM

Looks like Connie (dog #1) broke the trend as far as pick ups, not necessarily the no birds.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> Looks like Connie (dog #1) broke the trend as far as pick ups, not necessarily the no birds.


So Connie did it? WOOHOO!

SM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

With a handle.


----------



## FOM

13 handled (Duce) - BTW his 2nd handle....


----------



## FOM

89 (Willie) handled


----------



## FOM

15 (Skeeter) handled


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> 15 (Skeeter) handled


dammit!!..looks like he has plenty of company though


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> 15 (Skeeter) handled


DAMN! 

SM


----------



## Rick_C

Wow, as if they weren't getting answers before, this series seems to be brutal!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Rick_C said:


> Wow, as if they weren't getting answers before, this series seems to be brutal!


The 5th or 6th series is typically a big time test and a big cut. I am guessing they lost more on the 3rd than they really wanted to, but so be it and good on the judges for not letting up.

SM


----------



## FOM

Looking at the pictures on The Report....man is that a nice piece of land.

Jealous regards...


----------



## Guest

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Regardless of whether there was handler confusion or not, every other dog ran a different test. What if it was a thrown poison bird on a water blind, would that matter? it's technically the same thing.
> 
> If the judges felt responsible for the mishap and did not want to drop the dog, the ONLY solution is to scrap the test.
> 
> SM


Note, I didn't say I was condoning it. It just helped make more sense of the situation.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> Looking at the pictures on The Report....man is that a nice piece of land.
> 
> Jealous regards...


The property is incredible, just need to spend a couple weeks tearing down fences. How dare those cattle people put up fences on such nice dog training property. 

The terrain is very unique and the judges/committee are fortunate to have such tremendous grounds and gracious land owners.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Melanie Foster said:


> Note, I didn't say I was condoning it. It just helped make more sense of the situation.


I gotcha... i'm relatively surprised by the minimal discussion on this topic.

SM


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I gotcha... i'm relatively surprised by the minimal discussion on this topic.


there has been plenty of discussion just not on RTF...

the decision was made, so be it

for me I think if I/we chose to disregard the handler not calling for the pop the fairest thing to do (since it was only the second dog to run and the first dog had a good job) was to eliminate the dry pop and continue to run the blind, that way no one was helped or hurt

I wonder if any of the six dogs who were dropped were influenced by the dry pop, if they were then well............


----------



## Franco

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The property is incredible, just need to spend a couple weeks tearing down fences. How dare those cattle people put up fences on such nice dog training property.
> 
> The terrain is very unique and the judges/committee are fortunate to have such tremendous grounds and gracious land owners.
> 
> SM


Dr Joe Broyles secured the property for the National.


----------



## Guest

And then there is always the question as to why to some folks get breaks and others don't. In the 4th, Patti was the 3rd handler to the line and they were still getting the mechanics in order. There were ATVs behind the line chasing cattle around the field and her dog got confused and/or distracted and when sent returned to the line. She was instructed by the judges to resend him.

Her dog didn't want to look out at that same bird so she sent for another instead and then was instructed to honor on lead. So they kinda wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt but....


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Just came in for lunch and checked blog.....little confusing vickie kind of skipped over how Peaches and Jim Gonia did. Only shows that they ran after the gun change.

LT


----------



## FOM

Lonny Taylor said:


> Just came in for lunch and checked blog.....little confusing vickie kind of skipped over how Peaches and Jim Gonia did. Only shows that they ran after the gun change.
> 
> LT


Lonny,

she isn't giving updates for every single dog....if she said they ran and didn't follow it up with a "handle" or "pick up" be happy!


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Thanks Lainee!

I thought or was hoping that might be the case. Just that she said the next dog #19 was the first hero since 11:53.....guess I dont know what she meant by that. Must be that the dog recovered and got the birds.

LT


----------



## FOM

22 (Lincoln) pick up


----------



## FOM

27 (Birdy) handled and turned into a pick up

Edit - Picked up for a re-run....sorry for the confusion guys/gals.


----------



## Guest

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The property is incredible, just need to spend a couple weeks tearing down fences. How dare those cattle people put up fences on such nice dog training property.


No kidding. And how dare they have hold these events at locations where cell service is spotty. The nerve of some people.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Just read that more drama for #16. After a no bird earlier, when sent for the short left retired she came back with a rooster instead of a hen so is going to have to rerun. Since she had picked up the two shot flyers will they judge any part of her first run on those birds or is it a complete rerun for all four?

Janet


----------



## FOM

29 (Piper) handled....


----------



## FOM

32 (Juice) handled


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Lonny Taylor said:


> I thought or was hoping that might be the case. Just that she said the next dog #19 was the first hero since 11:53.....guess I dont know what she meant by that. Must be that the dog recovered and got the birds.
> 
> LT


I took it as she was the 1st in that span to do the test. Without handling, picking up, or a big hunt(s).


----------



## Rick_C

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The 5th or 6th series is typically a big time test and a big cut. I am guessing they lost more on the 3rd than they really wanted to, but so be it and good on the judges for not letting up.
> 
> SM


Thanks Shayne,

Looks like the tough work is continuing. Wish I were there to see what was going on.

Looking forward to the National in MT so I can go watch these incredibile dogs and handlers.


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Hey Jacob,

I just checked the callbacks list, where they are showing who handled or picked up, and they do show #18 as having handled. She just didnt put it on the blog. It is cool that we are able to get info as they go along. Just one of the dogs Im rooting for and thought maybe she got skipped over....lol. Lot of action on this test. Too bad.......

back to work regards,

LT


----------



## FOM

46 (sister) handling....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Lonny Taylor said:


> Hey Jacob,
> 
> I just checked the callbacks list, where they are showing who handled or picked up, and they do show #18 as having handled. She just didnt put it on the blog. It is cool that we are able to get info as they go along. Just one of the dogs Im rooting for and thought maybe she got skipped over....lol. Lot of action on this test. Too bad.......
> 
> back to work regards,
> 
> LT


Gotcha. Sorry to hear that. Brutal test. Tia (#19.) is one of my personal favorites. My pickems list continues to get a few handles added regards.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

jksboxofchocolates said:


> Just read that more drama for #16. After a no bird earlier, when sent for the short left retired she came back with a rooster instead of a hen so is going to have to rerun. Since she had picked up the two shot flyers will they judge any part of her first run on those birds or is it a complete rerun for all four?
> 
> Janet


The test should be re-thrown and the handler CANNOT make a deliberate effort to pick up the birds in a different order than the first time they ran the test. The dog will be scored only on the marks not completed on the first run.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Gotcha. Sorry to hear that. Brutal test. Tia (#19.) is one of my personal favorites. My pickems list continues to get a few handles added regards.


Tia is one of my personal favorites as well. I will not jinx her by commenting on how she looked in pre-National training last week.... but i will say i did double check to make certain she was one of my picks!

SM


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Thanks Shane. Just wasn't sure how it was judged in a field trial.

Janet


----------



## rolando_cornelio

Lonny Taylor said:


> Hey Jacob,
> 
> I just checked the callbacks list, where they are showing who handled or picked up, and they do show #18 as having handled. She just didnt put it on the blog. It is cool that we are able to get info as they go along. Just one of the dogs Im rooting for and thought maybe she got skipped over....lol. Lot of action on this test. Too bad.......
> 
> back to work regards,
> 
> LT


# 18 did NOT handle ( big hunts )


----------



## FOM

rolando_cornelio said:


> # 18 did NOT handle ( big hunts )


confirmed by someone there that she did handle...


----------



## FOM

51 (Shaq) popped and handled


----------



## TroyFeeken

Last 2 dogs should be Angel and Pete due to no birds correct?


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> 51 (Shaq) popped and handled


shoot...was pulling for him and Tucker, since Don Remien got them there


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> 27 (Birdy) handled and turned into a pick up


according to the Blog she had a rerun and "it was marvelous"...????


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> according to the Blog she had a rerun and "it was marvelous"...????



wait that's my fault - she was picked up for a RERUN....sorry guys, that's what i get for trying to do real work and keep up with stuff....


----------



## TroyFeeken

FOM said:


> wait that's my fault - she was picked up for a RERUN....sorry guys, that's what i get for trying to do real work and keep up with stuff....


Originally it did say that Birdy was picked up and nothing about it being for a re-run. The Callbacks page even had a P on that dog.


----------



## FOM

TroyFeeken said:


> Originally it did say that Birdy was picked up and nothing about it being for a re-run. The Callbacks page even had a P on that dog.


Okay....well I updated the summary list either way....looks like she was given a rerun....glad to know i'm not going too crazy! ;-)


----------



## Rick_C

FOM said:


> 51 (Shaq) popped and handled


Well Damn! :-x Hoping this was the year for him.

Pick em is taking a beating today. To say nothing of the dogs and handlers.


----------



## Lance-CO

Now it the suspense of waiting who is going to be called back


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Looks like the test is getting answers early.


Yeah, that was a brutal test. Judges are in the driver's seat and then some.


----------



## Warren Flynt

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, that was a brutal test. Judges are in the driver's seat and then some.


Did you just quote, and agree with yourself?.....


----------



## EdA

Lance-CO said:


> Now it the suspense of waiting who is going to be called back


7 pick ups and 8 handles, most handles were not very good and after big hunts I am told, the number gone could be from 7 to 14 based on my informant

Informant just texted me, only dropping the pick ups he heard

that means 41 dogs with 4 series to go, next big cut after 8


----------



## Rick_C

Warren Flynt said:


> Did you just quote, and agree with yourself?.....


Yes....yes he did


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Warren Flynt said:


> Did you just quote, and agree with yourself?.....


Yes sir. Just saying it stayed tough through the day according to the results.


----------



## Lance-CO

EdA said:


> 7 pick ups and 8 handles, most handles were not very good and after big hunts I am told, the number gone could be from 7 to 14 based on my informant
> 
> Informant just texted me, only dropping the pick ups he heard
> 
> that means 41 dogs with 4 series to go, next big cut after 8


 
Cool! I was in life support with my picks if they were going to drop all with handles


----------



## KNorman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yes sir. Just saying it stayed tough through the day according to the results.


 The fact you're talking to yourself, and answering, is some cause for concern.


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> 7 pick ups and 8 handles, most handles were not very good and after big hunts I am told, the number gone could be from 7 to 14 based on my informant
> 
> Informant just texted me, only dropping the pick ups he heard
> 
> that means 41 dogs with 4 series to go, next big cut after 8


7 pickups? I have 6....22, 64, 82, 83, 96, 97 - who am I missing?

I have 12 handles....1 dog has 2 handles now, another has a pop on top of his handle....so I'm guessing 8 at minimum dropped....40 left?


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> 7 pickups? I have 6....22, 64, 82, 83, 96, 97 - who am I missing?
> 
> I have 12 handles....1 dog has 2 handles now, another has a pop on top of his handle....so I'm guessing 9 at minimum dropped....39 left?


one of the PUs (32) was changed to a double handle, same difference...the dog with 2 handles (13) for sure, pop and handle depends on the judge, only takes one judge to get called back, so 39 or 40 is correct

I count handles 1,13,15,18,29,46,58,60,62,89

source reports that he got bad info so maybe they're going to cut deep now


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Are there handles that had handled in a previous series?......Would think they might be in danger also.

LT


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> one of the PUs (32) was changed to a double handle, same difference...the dog with 2 handles (13) for sure, pop and handle depends on the judge, only takes one judge to get called back, so 39 or 40 is correct
> 
> I count handles 1,13,15,18,29,46,58,60,62,89
> 
> source reports that he got bad info so maybe they're going to cut deep now


Opppsss missed the double handle....list updated now.


----------



## FOM

Lonny Taylor said:


> Are there handles that had handled in a previous series?......Would think they might be in danger also.
> 
> LT


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62489

Look at the summary - it's even color coded for ease of reading....and yes there is one dog that had a handle in a previous series and this one - dog #13


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Looked at Lainee's list and dog 13 had their second handle.....might be in jeopardy.

LT


----------



## Guest

Lonny Taylor said:


> Looked at Lainee's list and dog 13 had their second handle.....might be in jeopardy.
> 
> LT


Not "might be"...


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to the 7th: 1, 6, 7, 11, 12, 19, 23, 24, 25, 27, 36, 39, 45, 47, 49, 52, 54, 56, 57, 61, 66, 69, 72, 75, 77, 86, 88, 91

Dogs dropped: 13, 15, 16, 18, 22, 29, 32, 46, 51, 58, 60, 62, 64, 78, 82, 83, 89, 90, 96, 97 - total 20


----------



## Charles C.

So, did Tia handle?


----------



## iTrain

No-Tia did not Handle


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

KNorman said:


> The fact you're talking to yourself, and answering, is some cause for concern.


LOL. Zingggg.


----------



## Charles C.

iTrain said:


> No-Tia did not Handle


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## stevebpenny

All,

Let me tell you about an underdog team to pull for, #1 Connie and Tim Milligan. Connie is 2 months out of the whelping box. The pups were pulled of of her tetes 2 months back. In fact, her tetes are still hanging.

Tim (his 1st trip to the National) has Connie ( her 1st trip) going into the 7th series of the National Open. I am biased, but that is an amazing accomplishment in my book.

Tim as a trainer and Connie as an all age dog (FC this year with 2 wins) have done wonders this year. Actually, Tim has done wonders this year and will do well in the coming years. His truck is full of "young" bullets, Boo, Bounce, Dealer, Penny and Molly.

Tim's name is not well known, yet, but look out folks.


----------



## Lance-CO

Ouch!!! My pick is in life support.  I guess I better keep my day job instead of relying on my skills of picking dogs


----------



## Mike W.

So does anybody know what happened to Hurricane Alley that went to the vet in the f1st series?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Lance-CO said:


> Ouch!!! My pick is in life support.  I guess I better keep my day job instead of relying on my skills of picking dogs


Yeah, I'm not doing well.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum

FOM- Now that there are about 30 dogs remaining, could you list the handler's name on the spread sheet ( for the remaining teams)?.


----------



## Maks

stevebpenny said:


> All,
> 
> Let me tell you about an underdog team to pull for, #1 Connie and Tim Milligan. Connie is 2 months out of the whelping box. The pups were pulled of of her tetes 2 months back. In fact, her tetes are still hanging.
> 
> Tim (his 1st trip to the National) has Connie ( her 1st trip) going into the 7th series of the National Open. I am biased, but that is an amazing accomplishment in my book.
> 
> Tim as a trainer and Connie as an all age dog (FC this year with 2 wins) have done wonders this year. Actually, Tim has done wonders this year and will do well in the coming years. His truck is full of "young" bullets, Boo, Bounce, Dealer, Penny and Molly.
> 
> Tim's name is not well known, yet, but look out folks.


Go No. 1 Connie

Steve. I'm also quite biased. Connie's birthplace and 1st home. We are extremely proud of Connie and impressed with Tim's work. Bobby is a heck of a good guy. We haven't met in person yet but looking forward to it someday. 

Go Connie, 

John Makovec


----------



## FOM

Mark Rosenblum said:


> FOM- Now that there are about 30 dogs remaining, could you list the handler's name on the spread sheet ( for the remaining teams)?. The call backs list on the "other channel" doesn't stay current and I can't remember who's handling who.


Hmmmm....you know I have a smart @$$ comment for you, but because I rather enjoy keeping track of the dog's progress and truly could give a fat rat's rear end about all the political BS that goes on in the game I love and having the names of the handlers adds to the usefulness of the summary list, than yes I will. ;-)

FOM


----------



## FOM

Okay since Mark asked me to put handler name's to the dogs...just for pure stats:

Alan Pleasant
(12) Bart
(49) Hawk
(69) Fizz
(91) Charlie
Dave Rorem
(47) Tie
(61) Rosa
Paul Sletten
(7) Betsey
(23) Boo
Danny Farmer
(19) Tia
(86) Marley
Al Arthur
(36) Ozz
(88) Pow
Gary Unger
(39) Rough
(54) Sly
Tim Milligan
(1) Connie
Jerry Patopea
(6) Merlyn
Ty Rorem
(11) Cutter
Scott Dewey
(24) Inca
Mark Smith
(25) Ali
Ray Voigt
(52) Weezer
Dave Smith
(75) Viggi
Yvonne Hays
(27) Birdy
Lynn DuBose
(72) Jerry Lee
Steve Yozamp
(45) Pete
Connie Swanson
(56) Sledge
Dave Didier
(57) Stella
 Jim Gonia

 (77) Tucker
Karl Gunzer
(66) Billie


----------



## RexG

GO Connie and Tim!


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Missing one Lainee

Jim Gonia

(77) Tucker


----------



## JusticeDog

FOM said:


> Hmmmm....you know I have a smart @$$ comment for you, but because I rather enjoy keeping track of the dog's progress and truly could give a fat rat's rear end about all the political BS that goes on in the game I love and having the names of the handlers adds to the usefulness of the summary list, than yes I will. ;-)
> 
> FOM


Hey Lainee-

Do you think you could start noting what the handlers are wearing, for the fashion conscious field trialers out there? And, then a column for what kind of whistle they are using.....


----------



## Guest

And don't forget boxers or briefs.


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> Okay since Mark asked me to put handler name's to the dogs...just for pure stats:
> 
> Alan Pleasant
> 
> (12) Bart
> (49) Hawk
> (69) Fizz
> (91) Charlie
> Dave Rorem
> 
> (47) Tie
> (61) Rosa
> Paul Sletten
> 
> (7) Betsey
> (23) Boo
> Danny Farmer
> 
> (19) Tia
> (86) Marley
> Al Arthur
> 
> (36) Ozz
> (88) Pow
> Gary Unger
> 
> (39) Rough
> (54) Sly
> Tim Milligan
> 
> (1) Connie
> Jerry Patopea
> 
> (6) Merlyn
> Ty Rorem
> 
> (11) Cutter
> Scott Dewey
> 
> (24) Inca
> Mark Smith
> 
> (25) Ali
> Ray Voigt
> 
> (52) Weezer
> Dave Smith
> 
> (75) Viggi
> Yvonne Hays
> 
> (27) Birdy
> Lynn DuBose
> 
> (72) Jerry Lee
> Steve Yozamp
> 
> (45) Pete
> Connie Swanson
> 
> (56) Sledge
> Dave Didier
> 
> (57) Stella
> Karl Gunzer
> 
> (66) Billie



of all the handlers listed I know that D.Rorem, Farmer,Patopea, and Ms.DuBose have all won a National before...have any of the remaining handlers won a National


----------



## Lenore

BonMallari said:


> of all the handlers listed I know that D.Rorem, Farmer,Patopea, and Ms.DuBose have all won a National before...have any of the remaining handlers won a National


Connie and Sledge(56) won the Canadian Amatuer National this year. Does that count? Connie posted another forum of what the last series was like and she also talked about the land blind, where dogs disappeared.


----------



## Colonel Blimp

Coo what fun!

Just for a iggerant outsider could someone be kind enough to explain what a pop and / or dry pop is? 

Start at the beginning and proceed as if you were addressing a rather dim and uncomprehending child (which you will be!)

Eug


----------



## jeff t.

Colonel Blimp said:


> Coo what fun!
> 
> Just for a iggerant outsider could someone be kind enough to explain what a pop and / or dry pop is?
> 
> Start at the beginning and proceed as if you were addressing a rather dim and uncomprehending child (which you will be!)
> 
> Eug


When a dog that is sent for a mark or blind, stops without being commanded to stop, that is a "pop" (the dog is said to have "popped")

When a gunner in the field shoots but does not throw, that is a "dry pop"

HTH


----------



## Bayou Magic

Lainee,

Shame on you for dropping Piper and Skeeter. I really don't like you anymore.

Have to put the blame somewhere regards,
fp


----------



## Chad Baker

Judges are in the drivers seat with 28 dogs and four series left if they lose 10 dogs today that would be 18 for two series tomorrow and time to run two big marking tests!


----------



## FOM

Lonny Taylor said:


> Missing one Lainee
> 
> Jim Gonia
> 
> (77) Tucker


I had it on my hand written notes, just didn't get it typed in - thanks for catching it! Apologizes to those cheering on Jim and Tucker. 

FOM


----------



## FOM

Bayou Magic said:


> Lainee,
> 
> Shame on you for dropping Piper and Skeeter. I really don't like you anymore.
> 
> Have to put the blame somewhere regards,
> fp


Frank,

I dropped you because you own a chocolate dog that is awesome and we can't have that now can we, not to mention Skeeter is also a very talented yellow dog.....how else can the black dogs rule if I keep those "other colors" in contention? ;-)

You two should be proud, you qualified and the whole lot of us and just watching from the side lines....I'm f-ing jealous!

Lainee


----------



## Colonel Blimp

*jeff t* replied


> When a dog that is sent for a mark or blind, stops without being commanded to stop, that is a "pop" (the dog is said to have "popped")
> 
> When a gunner in the field shoots but does not throw, that is a "dry pop"


jeff, thanks, I understood the first bit but not the second. Why would the gunner fire and not throw? I saw something about the handler calling for a dry pop .... what's all that about?

Eug


----------



## jeff t.

Colonel Blimp said:


> *jeff t* repliedjeff, thanks, I understood the first bit but not the second. Why would the gunner fire and not throw? I saw something about the handler calling for a dry pop .... what's all that about?
> 
> Eug


It is used on a blind retrieve as a diversion to influence/attract the dog, presumably to make the blind more challenging.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Chad Baker said:


> Judges are in the drivers seat with 28 dogs and four series left if they lose 10 dogs today that would be 18 for two series tomorrow and time to run two big marking tests!


Yessir!

I'm really surprised Skeeter was dropped. I was told he had a really clean handle and he had been super clean in the series prior.

SM


----------



## Colonel Blimp

So it's done at the judge's discretion and is the same for every dog that is running? The handler has no influence as to whether a dry pop is fired or not?

Eug


----------



## bjoiner

Yes. It's done at the judges discretion at the same time for each dog.


----------



## HarryWilliams

Colonel Blimp said:


> So it's done at the judge's discretion and is the same for every dog that is running? The handler has no influence as to whether a dry pop is fired or not?
> 
> Eug


In theory, exactly. HPW


----------



## FOM

All dogs are back to the 8th....


----------



## Ted Shih

I think the best sequence is as follows:

1) Dog ___ to the line.
2) Dog gets on mat.
3) Handler signals for dry pop.
4) Judge gives number.
5) Handler free to run blind


----------



## jeff t.

Ted Shih said:


> I think the best sequence is as follows:
> 
> 1) Dog ___ to the line.
> 2) Dog gets on mat.
> 3) Handler signals for dry pop.
> 4) Judge gives number.
> 5) Handler free to run blind


I would slightly prefer that the handler signal the judge and the judge signals the gun for the dry pop...followed by the judge giving the number


----------



## Ted Shih

jeff t. said:


> I would slightly prefer that the handler signal the judge and the judge signals the gun for the dry pop...followed by the judge giving the number


Actually, I skipped the step which you mentioned Jeff. My bad.

Yes, Handler should signal to judges, judges should signal for shot


----------



## FOM

The 8th series has started, but no description of the setup yet....


----------



## FOM

Based on the posting times for the blog, it looks like it is at minimum a 10 minute per dog test....


----------



## FOM

Description of the test is up on The Report...triple, 2 retired and an honor


----------



## ducky911

What happened to Jack and Angle? Did they get a rerun? Could not find them on the blog just said brought back a rooster and will get a rerun.

Bob


----------



## Colonel Blimp

*Ted, Jeff, Harry,*

Thanks guys I get it now.

Eug


----------



## JeffLusk

Pretty impressive to see Weezer getting close to being a finalist in yet another national!! I wish him the best of luck!! 
Maybe some trivia that Bon or Dr.Ed can answer.. What dog has been a finalist at a national/national am the most times??

Good luck to Tucker and Gonia as well!! I remember him a long time ago! I use to like watching him as a young dog, even though he really started shining more as a big dog!


----------



## FOM

Just FYI guys/gals I have a 2 hour staff meeting I have to go to, so I won't be able to provide any updates, sorry.....but I'll update the summary list when I get back.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Bart had a no bird. 

Tia did it. 

24 had a no bird.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

#23 is "Home free" per the blog.


----------



## EdA

I don't what dog was a finalist the most, there are several prime candidates e.g. Super Chief, River Oaks Corky, Kannonball Kate, Wanapum Dart's Dandy, Dee's Dandy Dude, Guy's Bitterroot Lucky, Ray's Rascal, and Trumarc's Zip Code who was a finalist 7 times.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Ali turned in a good job.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Birdy handled on the left flyer.


----------



## Rudd

BonMallari said:


> of all the handlers listed I know that D.Rorem, Farmer,Patopea, and Ms.DuBose have all won a National before...have any of the remaining handlers won a National


Bon, I know Jane won a Canadian National and I believe a dog Jerry had on his truck won an Amatuer National but I don't think Jerry has won a National. ??? This has been a question I have had in my head and hopefully can get it answered.


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Gonia also won I believe in 2006 with Chopper. Yes Jerry has not won the national. Ace's High (Willie) won the Canadian Open National but I think it might have been with Bob running him.

LT


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No bird for Ozzy.

Bart handled on the middle bird.


----------



## bjoiner

BonMallari said:


> of all the handlers listed I know that D.Rorem, Farmer,Patopea, and Ms.DuBose have all won a National before...have any of the remaining handlers won a National


Al's dad Hugh won in 85 with Duke. It would be pretty cool to have a father sone team having won a national a piece.


----------



## HarryWilliams

bjoiner said:


> It would be pretty cool to have a father sone team having won a national a piece.


Yes, like what Roy and Jim Gonia have done! HPW


----------



## bakbay

JeffLusk said:


> Pretty impressive to see Weezer getting close to being a finalist in yet another national!! I wish him the best of luck!!
> Maybe some trivia that Bon or Dr.Ed can answer.. What dog has been a finalist at a national/national am the most times??


According to Richard Halstead's book, THE FINALISTS, 2xNAFC FC 3xCNFC River Oaks Corky was a finalist in 4 national opens and 7 national amateurs (was also, obviously, a finalist in at least 3 Canadian national opens). 2xNAFC FC Dee's Dandy Dude was next being a finalist in 2 national opens and 6 national amateurs. Three other winners were tied, being a finalist 7 times: 2xNAFC FC Candlewood's Bit O Bunny (4 national opens-1 of which occurred after publication of the book, 3 national amateurs), 2xNAFC FC 2xCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac (3 national opens, 4 national amateurs), and NAFC FC Trumarc's Zip Code (4 national opens, 3 national amateurs).


----------



## bjoiner

What dog started off the 8th series?


----------



## BonMallari

JeffLusk said:


> Maybe some trivia that Bon or Dr.Ed can answer.. What dog has been a finalist at a national/national am the most times??


I counted Corky with Seven but he was also a 3 time CNFC so that makes at least Ten in my book



Lonny Taylor said:


> Gonia also won I believe in 2006 with Chopper. Yes Jerry has not won the national. Ace's High (Willie) won the Canadian Open National but I think it might have been with Bob running him.
> 
> LT


I stand corrected I thought Jerry had won one since he has been around for so long


----------



## moonstonelabs

THANK YOU, Lainee, for the excellent National Open coverage...and also thank you to Jacob Hawkes for your updates.

Sarita


----------



## FOM

bjoiner said:


> What dog started off the 8th series?


Dog 91 (Charlie)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Inca did it. 

45, 47, and 49 all had no birds.


----------



## mjh345

BonMallari said:


> I counted Corky with Seven but he was also a 3 time CNFC so that makes at least Ten in my book
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected I thought Jerry had won one since he has been around for so long


Counting Canadian Nationals, didn't Lean Mac finish something like an unbelievable 126 consecutive National series?

To me that may be his greatest accomplishment


----------



## golden boy 2

I thought when he produced "Lean Mac's Runnings Lil Romeo" that by far is the most accomplished thing he has ever done. Now if we can figure out how to clone that dog, then the dog world as we know it will soon end.


----------



## mjh345

golden boy 2 said:


> I thought when he produced "Lean Mac's Runnings Lil Romeo" that by far is the most accomplished thing he has ever done. Now if we can figure out how to clone that dog, then the dog world as we know it will soon end.


Hey Mikey it may be time for you to go please yourself.
Do you want Romeo to help? He is an all purpose dog, although he might be a little to independent.


----------



## golden boy 2

I already trained Haley how to do that.


----------



## zipmarc

EdA said:


> I don't what dog was a finalist the most, there are several prime candidates e.g. Super Chief, River Oaks Corky, Kannonball Kate, Wanapum Dart's Dandy, Dee's Dandy Dude, Guy's Bitterroot Lucky, Ray's Rascal, and Trumarc's Zip Code who was a finalist 7 times.


And doesn't Cody still hold the all time AA high point at 444?


----------



## BonMallari

zipmarc said:


> And doesn't Cody still hold the all time AA high point at 444?


Nope NAFC CNFC AFC River Oaks Corky with 505.5 , hate to use the word unreachable but this is one record I hope sticks around forever


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

BonMallari said:


> Nope NAFC CNFC AFC River Oaks Corky with 505.5 , hate to use the word unreachable but this is one record I hope sticks around forever


That is one of the few records that are unreachable.

No frequently used stud will ever produce (FC/litter ratio) like Honcho.

No handler will ever win 19 Opens in a year (17 in a row), Danny Farmer.

I believe Auggie will be the last 400 point dog this sport will see.

SM


----------



## FOM

Finally done with the meeting - cloud computing anyone?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> Finally done with the meeting - cloud computing anyone?


Discussing cloud computing right now is like discussing .Net framework in 2001. Everyone talks about it and brings it up in meetings, but very few actually understand the concept. LOL

SM


----------



## FOM

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Discussing cloud computing right now is like discussing .Net framework in 2001. Everyone talks about it and brings it up in meetings, but very few actually understand the concept. LOL
> 
> SM


The concept is easy to understand, the problem is that it is still more "hype" than anything. Yes there are a few solid implementations (amazon is the best example), but will it catch on? Time will tell....still too many unknowns especially as it applies to DoD work.

Lainee


----------



## Rick_C

So....can we put the geek talk to bed and get back to the National now?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> The concept is easy to understand, the problem is that it is still more "hype" than anything. Yes there are a few solid implementations (amazon is the best example), but will it catch on? Time will tell....still too many unknowns especially as it applies to DoD work.
> 
> Lainee


The concept has been around a while... the problem, coming from a world where buzz-word bingo cards are full before a meeting is even started, is companies employing technology for the sake of technology because of the hype you mentioned.

Thumb in a **** is my favorite buzz phrase regards,

SM


----------



## FOM

Rick_C said:


> So....can we put the geek talk to bed and get back to the National now?


Sure....so I was thinking of going back an indicating how many no-birds a dog got and when, I'm kind of curious if there is any correlation between the number of no-birds and how the dog performed and/or got called back. Thoughts? Is it worth the time and effort?

Make take me a day or so....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

FOM said:


> Sure....so I was thinking of going back an indicating how many no-birds a dog got and when, I'm kind of curious if there is any correlation between the number of no-birds and how the dog performed and/or got called back. Thoughts? Is it worth the time and effort?
> 
> Make take me a day or so....


I ain't got enough gift certificate yet for you to do that!

SM


----------



## BonMallari

Shayne Mehringer said:


> That is one of the few records that are unreachable.
> 
> No frequently used stud will ever produce (FC/litter ratio) like Honcho.
> 
> No handler will ever win 19 Opens in a year (17 in a row), Danny Farmer.
> 
> I believe Auggie will be the last 400 point dog this sport will see.
> 
> SM


Agree on all but I have to add one more to your list

Most wins in a year by an Amateur and the same dog- 16, done in '77 with FC AFC Hiwood Piper /Roy McFall 6 Opens 10 Amateurs (plus I got to see about half of them)


----------



## Ron in Portland

FOM said:


> Sure....so I was thinking of going back an indicating how many no-birds a dog got and when, I'm kind of curious if there is any correlation between the number of no-birds and how the dog performed and/or got called back. Thoughts? Is it worth the time and effort?
> 
> Make take me a day or so....


That would sure be interesting to see. It sure seems that there are a LOT of no birds. It may be they're not getting an ususual number of them, just this year's coverage is more detailed than in years past.

I would be curious to see numbers of no birds and correlation.

Also, for those seasoned veterans, does it seem the number is higher than usual this year? Eighth series and three no bird (45,47,49) in a row? Is it the weather? What's up?


----------



## zipmarc

Ron in Portland said:


> That would sure be interesting to see. It sure seems that there are a LOT of no birds. It may be they're not getting an ususual number of them, just this year's coverage is more detailed than in years past.
> 
> I would be curious to see numbers of no birds and correlation.
> 
> Also, for those seasoned veterans, does it seem the number is higher than usual this year? Eighth series and three no bird (45,47,49) in a row? Is it the weather? What's up?


It was the party the night before.


----------



## FOM

Tucker (77) picked up


----------



## FOM

Stella (57) handle and they are done....


----------



## FOM

FYI....so no need to keep hitting refresh to see in callbacks will be updated right away...



> CALLBACKS FOR THE NINTH SERIES WILL BE GIVEN LATER THIS EVENING BACK AT THE HOTEL--HEADQUARTERS.


Also they will setup the 9th today, run two tests dogs and then run one in the morning.....


----------



## bjoiner

Has Pow run yet?


----------



## Lance-CO

I'm getting to a cardiac arrest on my picks. I'll be lucky to survive tonite.


----------



## EdA

Ron in Portland said:


> Eighth series and three no bird (45,47,49) in a row? Is it the weather? What's up?


See next post I forgot one


----------



## bjoiner

bjoiner said:


> Has Pow run yet?


I see it now.


----------



## EdA

Ron in Portland said:


> Eighth series and three no bird (45,47,49) in a row? Is it the weather? What's up?


1. Judges nit picky about falls (some are some aren't)

2. Flyers used as controlled birds, particularly out of order ones like the rooster yesterday

3. Pheasants thrown into the wind or into a cross wind

4. Sun in the gunner's eyes

5. Inexperienced throwers, particularly with pheasants

6. Old guys like me shooting....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

EdA said:


> 6. Old guys like me shooting....


Says the old guy who shoots 50 yard pheasant flyers with a 20ga.

high brass regards,

SM


----------



## maydayretrievers

ITs Jerry's time come on Merlyn work your magic ..jerry had so many great dogs over the years like to finally see him get this one


----------



## Chad Peden

does any one have directions to the grounds for tomorrow from i-20.

Thanks


----------



## Rick_C

FOM said:


> Sure....so I was thinking of going back an indicating how many no-birds a dog got and when, I'm kind of curious if there is any correlation between the number of no-birds and how the dog performed and/or got called back. Thoughts? Is it worth the time and effort?
> 
> Make take me a day or so....


Thanks! Mostly because I had no idea what-so-ever what the heck the two of you were talking about! 

I think that info would be very interesting. I'd been wondering about the same thing.

And, again, Thanks for all the work you put into this!


----------



## HarryWilliams

Any guesses on how many dogs get called back to the 9th series? HPW


----------



## DeWitt Boice

Chad Peden said:


> does any one have directions to the grounds for tomorrow from i-20.
> 
> Thanks


 
Take the Bovina exit, exit 11, and go South
There are big Yellow signs that point the way
you can't miss them


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY

it's about 6 miles off the interstate.


----------



## Karen McCullah

mjh345 said:


> Hey Mikey it may be time for you to go please yourself.
> Do you want Romeo to help? He is an all purpose dog, although he might be a little to independent.


Don't be dissin' my little Romeo....he was a great little baby! 
(Hey Mark! LOL)

Lainee---you're coverage is rockin'!!

Question for all....do they provide barf buckets in each of the holding blinds for the 9th/10th series??


----------



## cakaiser

HarryWilliams said:


> Any guesses on how many dogs get called back to the 9th series? HPW


Test dog for 9th took 18 minutes, basically 3 dogs per hr.
2 series to run tomorrow.
Hmm.....


----------



## Chad Peden

Thanks D Boice


----------



## Old School Labs

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Says the old guy who shoots 50 yard pheasant flyers with a 20ga.
> 
> high brass regards,
> 
> SM


No kidding, I have see you throw and shoot your own hen pheasant, you are not going to fool anyone. 

Dead eye regards,


----------



## Ron in Portland

EdA said:


> 1. Judges nit picky about falls (some are some aren't)
> 
> 2. Flyers used as controlled birds, particularly out of order ones like the rooster yesterday
> 
> 3. Pheasants thrown into the wind or into a cross wind
> 
> 4. Sun in the gunner's eyes
> 
> 5. Inexperienced throwers, particularly with pheasants
> 
> 6. Old guys like me shooting....


It's because of #6 that I'm so surprised at the number of no birds. I've always heard the gunners at the National match the dogs, cream of the crop.

Do you think this National seems to have had more no birds? (just curious and killing time waiting for them to post who's going to the ninth...)


----------



## jeff t.

CALLBACKS FOR NINTH

11, 19, 23, 24, 25, 45, 47, 52, 56, 61, 66, 72, 75, 86, 88

FIFTEEN Dogs Back.


----------



## FOM

jeff beat me to it....


----------



## FOM

jeff t. said:


> CALLBACKS FOR NINTH
> 
> 11, 19, 23, 24, 25, 45, 47, 52, 56, 61, 66, 72, 75, 86, 88
> 
> FIFTEEN Dogs Back.


Dogs Dropped:  1, 6, 7, 12, 27, 36, 39, 49, 54, 57, 69, 77, 91


----------



## Purpledawg

jeff t. said:


> CALLBACKS FOR NINTH
> 
> 11, 19, 23, 24, 25, 45, 47, 52, 56, 61, 66, 72, 75, 86, 88
> 
> FIFTEEN Dogs Back.


something wrong, several of those dogs dropped were squeeky clean


----------



## Rich Schultheis

are you SURE they were "squeeky" clean?


----------



## Purpledawg

pondhopper said:


> are you SURE they were "squeeky" clean?



Merlyn was


----------



## dogcommand

Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but who starts the 9th?


----------



## Todd Caswell

Good Luck to # 45 Bob Zyla, Steve and "Pete" I would bet Bob doesn't get a bit of sleep tonight...


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Purpledawg said:


> Merlyn was


I'd say at least two people disagree with your assessment


----------



## Granddaddy

dogcommand said:


> Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but who starts the 9th?


Dog #45 starts. Pete & Steve are running a very nice trial.


----------



## zipmarc

Purpledawg said:


> Merlyn was


He was, but he did have a hunt in the last.


----------



## Philip Carson

golden boy 2 said:


> I already trained Haley how to do that.


Speaking of that, I had Cosmo collected in Abilene on way back from western Kansas, and that dog is hung!


----------



## Granddaddy

IMO, the judging has been both consistent and fair. Unfortunately over 8 series even relatively minor things considered separately insignificant, can & did accumulate & result in dogs being dropped. Case in point dog #27 was near flawless through 7 series, then in the 8th stepped on two birds but had a quick efficient handle on the 3rd bird. It being the 8th series and only so many hours of daylight tomorrow, a significant cut had to be made. The best dogs, the dogs with the best chance to win in the eyes of the judges survived. JMO, but having been there for 8 series, only 2-3 dogs are really 'squeeky' clean even if they didn't have a handle.


----------



## 2tall

Heartbroken for Rough. What happened? (I have not been able to keep up with everything today)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mr. Danny

19. Tia

86. Marley

Mr. Dave Rorem

47. Tie

61. Rosa

Mr. Paul Sletten

23. Boo

Mr. Al Arthur

88. Pow

Miss. Ty Rorem

11. Cutter

Mr. Scott Dewey

24. Inca

Mr. Mark Smith

25. Ali

Mr. Ray Voigt

52. Weezer

Mr. Dave Smith

75. Viggi

Mrs. Lynn DuBose

72. Jerry Lee

Mr. Steve Yozamp

45. Pete

Mrs. Connie Swanson

56. Sledge

Mr. Karl Gunzer

66. Billie


----------



## Granddaddy

IMO Rough had a good trial. His major problems occurred in the 1st series, after that he just got better. Gary also had a good trial going with Sly. The 8th series was the kind of series where it was hard to distinguish yourself but easy to get hurt. The middle bird produced hunts all day. I only recall 3 dogs that just hammered the 8th while most dogs did it good. Today wasn't a day when 'good' was good enough so some cases.


----------



## rsfavor

David

Having been there, which dogs do you think are in the best position to win?


----------



## rboudet

rsfavor said:


> David
> 
> Having been there, which dogs do you think are in the best position to win?


You're only 3 hrs away you should've come seen for yourself.


----------



## mjh345

Karen McCullah said:


> Don't be dissin' my little Romeo....he was a great little baby!
> (Hey Mark! LOL)
> 
> Lainee---you're coverage is rockin'!!
> 
> Question for all....do they provide barf buckets in each of the holding blinds for the 9th/10th series??


Hey Karen, thanks again for the great job of socializing you did on Romeo.
He is the most fun dog I've ever had the pleasure of training.
Sometimes his strong willed self confidence is exasperating, but there is never a dull moment with the little booger.

Hopefully our paths will cross eventually and you can get to meet the "grown up" baby


----------



## mjh345

Philip Carson said:


> Speaking of that, I had Cosmo collected in Abilene on way back from western Kansas, and that dog is hung!


Hey Phil that is wonderful to know.
However, in light of that information dont you think it is wrong to have him collected for AI's. He should only be offered for natural breedings.

Thinkin of the bitches regards


----------



## Granddaddy

rsfavor said:


> David
> 
> Having been there, which dogs do you think are in the best position to win?


I think there are currently 3 dogs in a very strong position to win. That said with a misstep by those three over the next two series, the second tier of about 4 dogs could challenge with great marks (I think we, Stella & I, were in this 2nd tier, had she done a good job on her 8th series last bird). Beyond those, any of the dogs could win based upon how things shake out over the next two series. There should be plenty of opportunity for the cream to rise & some to faulter. JMO, of course, and I don't want to call them by name at this point (but they're all still running in my EE Pickem). Let the dogs run & the judges judge.

As for the barf bags, having to see so many dogs (even some still running) struggle so on the 3rd series water blind I was bas worried, then I had to sleep on it until the next morning before running. I got little sleep & felt the pressure for sure. Turns out Stella did a very nice blind, but the anxiety in anticipation was tough.


----------



## Chad Baker

I have got to pull for the 3 dogs left in our training group of 6;two had to scratch. Dave lost flipper so hears to ray and weezer; Karl and billie; Lynn and Jerry go get them chickens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HarryWilliams

Dave, Congratulations!! On your Nat'l performance: in the Championship and so far in the "pick 'em". Harry


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Per my source, the 9th is gonna be tough. Real tough.


----------



## Northern Skies

All-
A special thanks to Lainee, Shayne and Jacob for their superb coverage! It's the next best thing to being there and I very much appreciate your efforts. I'd rather be where it's warmer!

While we wait - What was the youngest dog to 1) qualify; and 2) make the Finals in an NFC or AFC? 

Of our current 15 contenders, four are 4 yrs: Inca, Ali, Pete and Viggi. 
4 = 5yrs
3 = 6 yrs
2 = 7 yrs
1 = 8 yrs
? for Sledge
Thanks Lorraine


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Northern Skies said:


> All-
> A special thanks to Lainee, Shayne and Jacob for their superb coverage! It's the next best thing to being there and I very much appreciate your efforts. I'd rather be where it's warmer!
> 
> While we wait - What was the youngest dog to 1) qualify; and 2) make the Finals in an NFC or AFC?
> 
> Of our current 15 contenders, four are 4 yrs: Inca, Ali, Pete and Viggi.
> 4 = 5yrs
> 3 = 6 yrs
> 2 = 7 yrs
> 1 = 8 yrs
> ? for Sledge
> Thanks Lorraine


Sledge is 5 yrs as well.

Janet


----------



## BonMallari

15 dogs , one that has a date with retriever immortality and history....here's to hoping that we have two great series...congrats to all that got here and to those that remain


----------



## FOM

Looks like a weather delay which is causing the test to be modified


----------



## Philip Carson

Congratulations to Victor Garcia and Bart, #12, for going 8 series in a tough National! And Bart became an FC this year. Woohoo!


----------



## Bubba

Bigggo Atta Girl to Connie Swanson!!!!!! One of the most fun people anywhere.

Gettem kiddo!!

Cheerleader mode regards

Bubba


----------



## 2tall

I've noticed over the last couple of years, that at the beginning of the national, all my cheering is for the dogs I chose on pick'em. But as the roll call gets smaller, I start hearing little, personal stories from some of you here about the other dogs, ones I am totally unfamiliar with. I follow along with your excitement at how your favorite is doing. By the time the 10th comes around, I am loving ALL of them, and feel like I know a little more about the road they have walked to get here. When the winner is announced, I am never disappointed. From a pure spectators point of view, this is the greatest game of all. When your team does not win, you are introduced to a great new team to pull for next year! And then there is of course that great "one day" dream that this event creates in the heart of all retriever lovers.


----------



## Charles C.

Pete handles on left hand bird.


----------



## Charles C.

Tie does the test.


----------



## Charles C.

Weezer does test nicely.


----------



## FOM

Weezer did it


----------



## Amy Avery

Go #88 Pow, getting a pup off him around Feb, will be nice to be NFC in front of his name!!


----------



## Northern Skies

We're routing for Connie and Sledge!!!! Connie has worked really hard bringing Sledge along and getting the CAFC and it's showing through these trials. Our fingers are crossed....


----------



## FOM

Sledge no bird


----------



## WRL

Northern Skies said:


> We're routing for Connie and Sledge!!!! Connie has worked really hard bringing Sledge along and getting the CAFC and it's showing through these trials. Our fingers are crossed....


Do tell me about Sledge. Very nice pedigree. Might be interested in breeding to him.

WRL


----------



## FOM

(66) Billie handled...


----------



## BonMallari

what happened with # 61 Rosa ...how did we jump to # 66


----------



## 2tall

Same question??


----------



## Northern Skies

"Sledge's sire: FTCH Hammer Time is out of NFTCH Dippomarsh Kerensa of Carronade and 
FC AFC FTCH Chena River Chavez...it was a heck of a litter"

Excerpt: Check out the thread started by Frank Jones on 7/27/10. Sledge hails from the Chena River Chavez lineage. Nice line and one I've been following.


----------



## Northern Skies

No - this can't be right! Most be the "fog" getting in the way.


----------



## Charles C.

Rosa handles on middle bird.


----------



## FOM

Rosa is handling...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

2 of the 1st 5 did it without a handle.


----------



## FOM

Jerry Lee (72) did it


----------



## FOM

Viggi (75) did it


----------



## Chad Baker

Go weezer and jerry four more birds!


----------



## Charles C.

Marley does it nicely


----------



## Chad Baker

Go weezer and jerry four more birds!


----------



## FOM

Pow (88) did it


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wow. Another no bird for Sledge.


----------



## signgirl

Flyers add the unpredictable to this game but they also contribute hugely to the good luck/bad luck aspect.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Cutter with a nice job.


----------



## FOM

Cutter (11) did it....


----------



## Northern Skies

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wow. Another no bird for Sledge.


Incredible.
Question: This is 2nd call to the line for Sledge & Connie. I'm assuming No Bird is being called by at least 1 judge. Is their a limit on how many times "no bird" called and subsequent return to line? 
Just need some clarification here from anyone who knows the rules. 
Thanks Lorraine


----------



## FOM

No limit on the number, but with 5 dogs left.....


----------



## FOM

Boo (23) did it...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tia smacked it!!!! 

Go Tia & Marley.


----------



## HarryWilliams

Jacob, Are you there on site at the Nat'l? HPW


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I wish. I had planned on being there (Only like an hour or so away from the house.) but the current shutdown got in the way of that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Inca is handling.


----------



## hughest

Amy Avery said:


> Go #88 Pow, getting a pup off him around Feb, will be nice to be NFC in front of his name!!


We are pulling for Pow, too! We bred our female Abby to Pow in May the day he got his win for FC in Atlanta. We debated between Pow and another dog that was already FC. We decided to gamble on Pow because we had heard such great things about him. My husband got to see him run the final series and was really impressed. What a great decision that turned out to be!!! We kept a YLM and a BLF out of the litter. They are 5 months old now an we love both of them. Good reports from others with littermates as well. So....GO POW!!!!!!


----------



## bjoiner

Got my 9 week old Pow pup chasing pigeons and wrestling the cat daily right now. He seems like he is going to be a nice one.


----------



## TroyFeeken

12 dogs back to the 10th!


----------



## TroyFeeken

11, 19, 23, 25, 45, 47, 52, 56, 72, 75, 86, 88

Dog #88 Starts


----------



## FOM

Dogs dropped: 24, 61, 66


----------



## BonMallari

I guess not all handles are the same....Congrats to the 12 that are left


----------



## byounglove

Word at the national is that Connie and Sledge are the ones to beat. Pow is a close second.

FYI.....this is Connie's first national in the US and only her 3rd national ever. Sledge has only competed in 2 nationals...the Canadian National Amatuer 2010 that he won and now the 2010 US National Open. I don't believe he has ever placed in a US trial.

Huge congrats to Connie and Sledge for making it to the 10th series!! Go get 'um!!

Jerry and Barb


----------



## zipmarc

Hey, I just clicked reload and expected to see 2 more pages of discussion. But no. Nothing new. What happened?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Actually Marley is the 1st dog.


----------



## john fallon

zipmarc said:


> Hey, I just clicked reload and expected to see 2 more pages of discussion. But no. Nothing new. *What happened*?



EdA hasn't posted since yesterday,That accounts for a bunch of it



john


----------



## Troopers Mom

Just noticed something interesting. The majority of the dogs left in the 10th were total underdogs in the Pick Em with the exception of Weezer who has 103 votes. One has only 2 votes and I think 1 or 2 others have only 5 or 6 votes. Since all my picks are done and gone  I love all this upset going on.

Arleen


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No bird on the short flyer for Marley.


----------



## Lenore

OH!! I am so excited the team I have picked is still in!!! Not telling who, I don't want to jinx them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Test description. Quad. 2 flyers and 2 long dead punch birds.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Pow handled on middle hen flyer.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Cutter no bird.


----------



## hughest

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pow handled on middle hen flyer.


AHHHHH Crap!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Boo with a very good job.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tia with a very good job.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Ali handled. Got too hot but is okay now. Thank goodness. What an amazing dog. He will certainly be around for several years to come as he's a damn good one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No bird for Pete.


----------



## Arturo

Hello everyone,
It is hard to believe that only 5 people picked the team of Danny Farmer and Bill Bowen ....... with any dog! Could this be the 3rd time for these two? Talk about a record not to be broken.


Good luck to all.

Arturo


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Tie did it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marley did it. 

Huge Congrats to The Caires and Mr. Bowen as well as Tia & Marley for being Finalists with 0 handles.


----------



## Pat Oneill

yes. congrads to all owners handlers and judges --workers, and Winner. Great to follow the dog work, they are all winners to make it to the national open.


----------



## Charles C.

Cutter did it nicely.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Weezer did it.


----------



## Rich Schultheis

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Weezer did it.


is this from the blog or another source? I was kind of confused, "took a left over to the bird", if she meant he handled to the bird or just went left to get to the bird.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Per the blog. I took it as he corrected himself.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sledge with a good job.


----------



## Riverdog SC

Amy Avery said:


> Go #88 Pow, getting a pup off him around Feb, will be nice to be NFC in front of his name!!


Yep...... we got some POW "buns in the oven"...... LOL 

That was a heartbreaking handle in the 10th.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Go Connie and Sledge!!!

I am pulling for them!!!

Janet


----------



## moonstonelabs

Sledge and Connie are the good news story of this national. Connie is one of the finest people in the sport. Trains by herself ( mostly) runs limited trials and has great faith in her dog. Need more like her!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Jerry Lee with a nice job.


----------



## Carole

Congraulations to Danny Farmer, Bill Bowen, and to the Caires for two wonderful girls, Marley and Tia, finishing the Nationals without a handle. I am very proud for all of them. Way to go Danny.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Viggi finished and so is The National. Now, we wait.


----------



## Guest

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Viggi finished and so is The National. Now, we wait.


Um, those of us who have access to RTF also have access to the blog.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Stay classy.


----------



## EdA

Melanie Foster said:


> Um, those of us who have access to RTF also have access to the blog.


Jacob is trying to avoid watching LSWho and his favorite coach;-)


----------



## HarryWilliams

Lainee where are you? Harry


----------



## FOM

Harry,

I'm here but others were reporting so I didn't want to keep doing double posts....I'm training, too. Sorry.....freeze cold and it is an SOB to use iPhone!

Been keeping the summary list updated though.

Lainee


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> .I'm training, too.
> Lainee


Give Holland an ear rub from me!


----------



## Judy Chute

moonstonelabs said:


> Sledge and Connie are the good news story of this national. Connie is one of the finest people in the sport. Trains by herself ( mostly) runs limited trials and has great faith in her dog. Need more like her!!!!!!
> 
> Bill


Great post...

Good Luck "Sledge" and Connie!

Judy


----------



## BonMallari

Arturo said:


> Hello everyone,
> It is hard to believe that only 5 people picked the team of Danny Farmer and Bill Bowen ....... with any dog! Could this be the 3rd time for these two? Talk about a record not to be broken.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Arturo


there have been a couple of 3 time National winning owners

1.Mary Howley/ Randy Kuehl

2. Mrs. Murnane ( 5 wins)

3.Mahlon B. Wallace Jr

4.Paul Bakewell


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Jacob is trying to avoid watching LSWho and his favorite coach;-)


Typical LSU/Ole Miss.


----------



## Bruce L

Arturo said:


> Hello everyone,
> It is hard to believe that only 5 people picked the team of Danny Farmer and Bill Bowen ....... with any dog! Could this be the 3rd time for these two? Talk about a record not to be broken.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all.
> 
> Arturo


I picked Marley and Tia............. it takes a good horse, but a good jockey as well.

Bruce


----------



## Riverdog SC

Tick ....... tock...... tick ...... tock...... when is this pot of water going to boil!!! LOL


----------



## Lenore

Riverdog SC said:


> Tick ....... tock...... tick ...... tock...... when is this pot of water going to boil!!! LOL


I was thinking the same thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Elston

Sletten won with Boo.


----------



## Grasshopper

Riverdog SC said:


> Tick ....... tock...... tick ...... tock...... when is this pot of water going to boil!!! LOL


Really! I think I have refreshed this page 10 times in the last five minutes! Never been good at waiting . . . . .

Kathryn


----------



## Rick_C

Congrats to NFC-AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo, his owners and trainers!!

Also congrats to all the finalists!!


----------



## cakaiser

Little Paulie Sletten, known him since he was a kid of 19....
An awesome trainer and a good friend.
HOW GREAT IS THAT!!! NFC!

Congrats Paul, Jess, Kit Johnston, and John Stracka!!!!!
And the wonderful Boo!

Also to all the finalists, good job!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations to Paul Sletten ,Boo and his owners


----------



## Lenore

Congrats!!


----------



## Bruce L

Annette said:


> Congratulations to Paul Sletten ,Boo and his owners


I will second that motion....... Congratulations


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Congrats o Mr. Paul Sletten & Boo. Very good job indeed.


----------



## cotts135

Congratulations to a job well done. Take a deep breath and take in all the accolades coming your way and just enjoy everything that comes with this.


----------



## FOM

Congrats to NFC Boo!

Glad we got a puppy sired by him!


----------



## Judy Chute

Huge Congratulations!! ..... NFC AFC Hunter Runs BooBoo !!!

What a great honor....

Congratulations to all that competed and to all the Finalists!

Judy


----------



## HarryWilliams

FOM said:


> Harry,
> 
> I'm here but others were reporting so I didn't want to keep doing double posts....I'm training, too. Sorry.....freeze cold and it is an SOB to use iPhone!
> 
> Been keeping the summary list updated though.
> 
> Lainee


I noticed that and have to say the summary was the single most useful and up to date news source going for this national! 

Thanks for the reporting!!! 

On your signature line it lists a pup by FC AFC Boo. Is that still accurate? HPW


----------



## ErinsEdge

Congrats Paul! Keeping it in Wisconsin!


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to the new NFC and all his connections


also a Congrats to RTF'er Thomas Watson from Texarkana on his dog FC Honky Tonk Take It Easy for being a Finalist (handled by D.Rorem)...congrats Tom


----------



## DeWitt Boice

Tough luck for Ali, Bobby and Mark
Making the tenth series and not being a finalist
A young dog that will return
congratulations on going ten


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats to all that qualified,entered and ran this week....it was a thrill to witness ....up close too.


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> Give Holland an ear rub from me!


Done! He did a good job on the blinds....had one heck of a tempting flier but didn't budge! Holland is one cool dog, I'll be happy to scratch his ears anytime!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Congrats to Paul Sletten and NFC AFC BOO!

And congrats to all the finalist.....


Janet


----------



## Guest

DeWitt Boice said:


> Tough luck for Ali, Bobby and Mark
> Making the tenth series and not being a finalist
> A young dog that will return
> congratulations on going ten


What heartbreak. Just one bird away from...


----------



## Darin Westphal

Congratulations to NFC AFC Boo!! Job well done Paul and Kit!!!!!!


----------



## moonstonelabs

The first picture of Paul and Boo on the Retriever Blog says it all. I am very happy for team Boo!

Bill


----------



## FOM

The Blog has some nice pictures posted.


----------



## zipmarc

Vickie did a nice job, giving us a running account of the happenings. Thanks, Vickie.


----------

